# 1st and hopefully only IUI today....my experience for those wondering about IUIs



## kissyfacelala

So I am back from the IUI....wow what an experience!! a nurse and a resident doctor came in and we started by the doc inserting the speculum.... just like a pap smear....so now its time for the catheter....my cervix was being shy and since I have a tilted uterus the doctor was having problems....lack of experience too...he a resident doctor only still.....so he decided to get an actual doctor!! gggrrrr!! this already uncomfortable as it is and then can't getting the catheter in is just frustrating!! I just wanted to get it over with it!! so out goes the speculum and nurse and doc leave.....starting crying right away...thank God my husband Ernie was there the whole time!! he was so supportive!! then a few minutes later doctor comes in and we do it all over again...speculum in, catheter in and then draw up the spermies and insert all the way into uterus....felt AF like cramps then and to stay calm I was breathing deeply and of course Ernie holding my hand! doctor had no problems doing the procedure....lots of experience...she was even doing an IVF embryo transfer before coming to see me!!

anyways, after she left, I stayed resting on the table and Ernie got me some water and we just relaxed before coming home....so now it is in God's hand...what a day! started off nervous and anxious and very emotional all day! so happy the tracking is done and the IUI done...can relax now....

but it is the two week wait now!! gggggrrrrrrr! ovulation day today and may later to add some insurance!

DH's sperm count was 3.2 million...a little low but doc said lots of pregnancies come out with those numbers....whatever....all you need is one!!

don't know when I am testing....had a trigger shot so I have HCG in my system for a few days...oh well


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck! Im hopefully having IUI next week. Did you have an ultrasound to check for follicles before, if so how many do you have? last month my trigger shot was out of my system by 6dpo, I tested until it was out. good luck :flower:


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks sarah....i had one follie on my left ovary.....showed up CD15 at 16 mm and then was 19 mm at CD16...trigger shot CD17 when follie was at 21 mm...IUI CD18 which is ovulation day....LH surge happened naturally on CD17 at same time as ovidrel

3.2 million sperm post wash

on clomid days 2 to 6...50 mg....bloodwork and ultrasounds starting at CD10

at One Fertility in Burlington...where are you in Ontario?...I live in Brantford


----------



## Scamp

Good luck hun :hugs: x


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good Luck! Hope you get your bfp!:dust:


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> thanks sarah....i had one follie on my left ovary.....showed up CD15 at 16 mm and then was 19 mm at CD16...trigger shot CD17 when follie was at 21 mm...IUI CD18 which is ovulation day....LH surge happened naturally on CD17 at same time as ovidrel
> 
> 3.2 million sperm post wash
> 
> on clomid days 2 to 6...50 mg....bloodwork and ultrasounds starting at CD10
> 
> at One Fertility in Burlington...where are you in Ontario?...I live in Brantford

Hi kissyfacelala - I am on a break right now as I'm having a lap done next week but wanted to stop and say Hi as I am in Ontario as well just a bit down the QEW from you in Toronto and my clinic is ISIS Regional Fertility in Mississauga.

Fingers crossed you get your BFP on your first try! I'll be back at ISIS and onto IUI #3 in August after my lap!


----------



## kaykaysmom

Good luck on your iui!! I should have my second iui around the end of next week!!


----------



## sarahincanada

kissyfacelala said:


> thanks sarah....i had one follie on my left ovary.....showed up CD15 at 16 mm and then was 19 mm at CD16...trigger shot CD17 when follie was at 21 mm...IUI CD18 which is ovulation day....LH surge happened naturally on CD17 at same time as ovidrel
> 
> 3.2 million sperm post wash
> 
> on clomid days 2 to 6...50 mg....bloodwork and ultrasounds starting at CD10
> 
> at One Fertility in Burlington...where are you in Ontario?...I live in Brantford

oh wow didnt notice you were in ontario! I live in guelph and am going to mount sinai in toronto for my treatments. I started clomid last month and had 3 follicles and did ovidrel / timed intercourse. this month I decided to add IUI, might as well if Im already on the clomid (Im 38 so time is ticking!). I go on monday for my ultrasound (and hopefully trigger shot), then if all looks good they said I would have my IUI on tuesday or wednesday. what confuses me is how do they know that you were going to ovulate a day after or 2 days after the trigger? last month I had ov pains 2 days later, and the clinic said they usually do the IUIs 2 days after trigger. But you ovulated 1 day after. I just worry about the timing! also they said to not have intercourse from sunday onwards.

how much did you pay for IUI? they told me $350 plus the clomid and ovidrel came to about $160.

good luck this cycle, perhaps we can keep in touch on this thread.


----------



## Springy

Sarah - my Ovidrel was $85 and my clomid was around $100 (varied depending on the dose I was using anywhere from 50mg to 150mg) and my IUI's were both $400 and they did double inseminations - one the day after trigger and then the following day.


----------



## kissyfacelala

tiggers mimic natural LH.....and they say 24 to 36 after trigger is ovulation....what is funny with me is that my natural LH surge was already starting when they gave me trigger....so ovulation would definetely be day after trigger...so IUI is done on ovulation day....

so happy I found 2 ladies from Ontario and we all a hop skip and a jump from each other...LOL.....would love to be buddies in the 2 week wait and of course during our preg journals that will start this month....

testing July 28 at clinic.....

:hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

sorry missed one detail....paid $350 for IUI but clomid and ovidrel are covered under my husband's insurance or mine.....as well as the metformin for my PCOS is covered...


----------



## lisa7781

yay i had my iui today DH's sperm was 15 million before the wash... :) hope this is it for us 2 :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

wooohoooo Lisa! xxxxxxx for you! nice count....my DH's count was 9 million before wash...only takes one though :) had 3.2 mil post wash

welcome to the two week wait! :):)


----------



## lisa7781

kissyfacelala said:


> wooohoooo Lisa! xxxxxxx for you! nice count....my DH's count was 9 million before wash...only takes one though :) had 3.2 mil post wash
> 
> welcome to the two week wait! :):)

Yippee!!!!! I can't wait to really start testing. Quick question did you have cramping after your iui. As I am having really bad cramping. Xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

I had mild AF like cramps all day....but they were gone by the time I went to bed around 10 pm and this morning I felt fine too

so no worries...these are good cramps and will be gone before you know it :hugs:


----------



## lisa7781

kissyfacelala said:


> I had mild AF like cramps all day....but they were gone by the time I went to bed around 10 pm and this morning I felt fine too
> 
> so no worries...these are good cramps and will be gone before you know it :hugs:




Ah glad it's a normal sign lol. X


----------



## collette86

Good luck guys!

I had my 1st IUI on the 1/7/11 and found out today that I'm pregnant :) iv got my fingers crossed for all of you I'm proof off it :) lots of baby dust xx


----------



## lisa7781

collette86 said:


> Good luck guys!
> 
> I had my 1st IUI on the 1/7/11 and found out today that I'm pregnant :) iv got my fingers crossed for all of you I'm proof off it :) lots of baby dust xx

Aw wow. I am feeling positive and I am praying it'll work first time for me to. 
Any advice you could give. Xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Sarah - my Ovidrel was $85 and my clomid was around $100 (varied depending on the dose I was using anywhere from 50mg to 150mg) and my IUI's were both $400 and they did double inseminations - one the day after trigger and then the following day.

hi springy! I was thinking about you the other day but couldnt remember which thread I talked to you in!! arent you going for that lap soon? hoping it all goes well. And so you paid $400 for double inseminations? thats good, I think I would have to pay another $350 if I wanted it done twice. I like the idea of them doing it the day after and then the following day just incase!


----------



## sarahincanada

kissyfacelala said:


> tiggers mimic natural LH.....and they say 24 to 36 after trigger is ovulation....what is funny with me is that my natural LH surge was already starting when they gave me trigger....so ovulation would definetely be day after trigger...so IUI is done on ovulation day....
> 
> so happy I found 2 ladies from Ontario and we all a hop skip and a jump from each other...LOL.....would love to be buddies in the 2 week wait and of course during our preg journals that will start this month....
> 
> testing July 28 at clinic.....
> 
> :hugs:

hi!
last month my clinic told me that if my natural LH surge has started I wouldnt need to do the trigger, they took blood and phoned me back saying no LH surge so do the trigger. I had read that the triggers makes sure all follicles ovulate so I was hoping to take it! I took the trigger about 5pm on the monday and felt ovulation midday on the wednesday, so mine would be about 42 hours after trigger. the timing this is so nervewracking!!! definitely going to ask them about doing it twice if this first month doesnt work.

Im going monday for my follicle check, Im hoping I responded well and can take the trigger.

hopefully we can all keep in touch here as I get confused where I talked to people, and some of the other IUI threads are so large and already established.


----------



## sarahincanada

collette86 said:


> Good luck guys!
> 
> I had my 1st IUI on the 1/7/11 and found out today that I'm pregnant :) iv got my fingers crossed for all of you I'm proof off it :) lots of baby dust xx

this is great news congrats!!! may I ask how many follicles you had if you were monitored? I saw on another post you said you had 8 unsuccessful clomid only cycles and first IUI you did it!....Ive only had 1 unsuccessful clomid cycle and moving to clomid + IUI already, Im 38 so no messing around!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

what happened with me was that my doctor was very cautious....she wasn`t seeing my LH surging so she gave trigger shot as my estrogen was high and my follie ready....this was based on my CD16 values....trigger shot CD17 am then IUI booked for CD18...then CD17 pm my blood results came back showing natural LH surge....so trigger redundant but better error on safe side then missing LH surge and mistiming IUI...oh well...better safe than sorry...good luck!!


----------



## sarahincanada

kissyfacelala said:


> what happened with me was that my doctor was very cautious....she wasn`t seeing my LH surging so she gave trigger shot as my estrogen was high and my follie ready....this was based on my CD16 values....trigger shot CD17 am then IUI booked for CD18...then CD17 pm my blood results came back showing natural LH surge....so trigger redundant but better error on safe side then missing LH surge and mistiming IUI...oh well...better safe than sorry...good luck!!

yes I agree, I would much prefer to always have the trigger.
good luck to you too....the 2WW will be hard!!


----------



## Springy

Sarah - my lap is actually on Tuesday - YIKES!!! I'm nervous more about being put out and the recovery than the actual procedure. I still don't think they will find anything ... I'm looking forward to August and my next IUI and PRAYING that it is our month!

How is this month going for you?

As for trigger vs LH surge naturally - my clinic has always asked me in the morning "do you want to wait to see if you surge or get the hCG shot?" and all three months we opted to trigger - we felt it was better to rely on that and "know" for sure that I ovulated and things were timed correctly. ISIS policy is double insemination and its just the one fee for both. I know statistics say that there is no "increased" chances with double vs only one insemination.


----------



## sarahincanada

kissyfacelala how are you doing?

springy....good luck tomorrow! dont be nervous, its a great step towards your bfp! I was nervous for my sono but it was all great. please update us when you are done!

I had my ultrasound today and have 4 mature follicles. Being 38 they dont worry too much about having that many, as the chance that all 4 are good eggs and fertilize and implant are low. I take ovidril tonight and go for IUI on wednesday morning. Will be joining you in the 2ww soon kissyfacelala!


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey all...I am doing good...only 4DPO and my HPT has shown very very faint...so I know trigger is out my system and if it turns positive again...well it will be a dream come true!! the waiting is torture....

good luck Sarah on Wednesday....so exciting you have 4 follicles...increases your chances :):)


----------



## lisa7781

kissyfacelala said:


> hey all...I am doing good...only 4DPO and my HPT has shown very very faint...so I know trigger is out my system and if it turns positive again...well it will be a dream come true!! the waiting is torture....
> 
> good luck Sarah on Wednesday....so exciting you have 4 follicles...increases your chances :):)

Ooooo we are so close together my hpt are also very faint so I know HCG trigger is out of system. You had iui day before me right? I had mine Friday just gone. ;) 

Now my hpt's are faint just need them to become dark again :). 

Good luck. And hope we both get our bfp's this month. Xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

woohoo Lisa! yup! we are very very close....and I see you are getting married in just under 3 weeks...what a wonderful wedding gift if you got a BFP!!

nothing to report...baby has not implanted yet...so of course nothing yet...

xxxx for both of us....


----------



## lisa7781

kissyfacelala said:


> woohoo Lisa! yup! we are very very close....and I see you are getting married in just under 3 weeks...what a wonderful wedding gift if you got a BFP!!
> 
> nothing to report...baby has not implanted yet...so of course nothing yet...
> 
> xxxx for both of us....


yes getting married in just under 3 weeks i cant wait and it would make my dreams come true and the best wedding gift ever! if i got my BFP. 

well i tested again this morning and i think the HCG trigger shot is out of my system as the test was negative there was a very very very line but id say its out of my system.
well yesterday ive been a little crampy and twinges on my right side which is where the 2 follicles were. and woke up today feel like something is happening down there but dont want to get me hopes up....

when will you be testing for real :haha: 

good luck to both of us........ :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Sarah - my lap is actually on Tuesday - YIKES!!!

Springy hope everything went ok today, not sure if they find out the results straight away or not but hoping its good news :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Surgery went well - I am feeling better than expected probably because they gave me every known anti nausea drug in my iv drip so I'm pretty groggy!

I will know results tomorrow when I talk to the dr. Said no point talking to me today as I would be so out of it. Based on the fact that I only have 2 incisions tells me they didn't find anything but will know tomorrow for sure. 

I am sure I will be more sore tomorrow but for now I'm on the couch and I will have a nap :) 

Thank you for thinking of me today and I'll let you know what the Dr says tomorrow!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Surgery went well - I am feeling better than expected probably because they gave me every known anti nausea drug in my iv drip so I'm pretty groggy!
> 
> I will know results tomorrow when I talk to the dr. Said no point talking to me today as I would be so out of it. Based on the fact that I only have 2 incisions tells me they didn't find anything but will know tomorrow for sure.
> 
> I am sure I will be more sore tomorrow but for now I'm on the couch and I will have a nap :)
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me today and I'll let you know what the Dr says tomorrow!

hope the results are good, fingers crossed. when can you start on fertility treatments again?
I had my first IUI today! post wash count was 29 million with 85% motility. praying one of them meets my 4 follicles, come on bfp!!


----------



## sarahincanada

kissyfacelala how do you feel? Ive now joined you in the 2ww, argghhh its going to be hard. but Im flying to vegas for a week on sunday so that will make it go quicker.
and good luck lisa!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Sarah! wooohooo!! welcome to the two week wait! those are amazing numbers...4 follies and 29 million post wash!! wow!!! excellent chance!

hey Springy!! great that everything went well!! xxxx for awesome results....keep resting and you will be as good as new in no time and well on your way to a BFP!!

as for me, 6DPO....had some dull AF like cramping early today for about an hour....hoping it was implantation!! the waiting is so hard!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx for all of us!! for sure we will be bump buddies together very very soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

kissyfacelala said:


> Hey Sarah! wooohooo!! welcome to the two week wait! those are amazing numbers...4 follies and 29 million post wash!! wow!!! excellent chance!

I hope so! I had 3 follies last month with timed intercourse but nothing, Hope the IUI helps, but Im fully expecting it might take a few tries. I try and look at the bigger picture than month to month, or you can go crazy! Im 38 so the % of good eggs may be low!

yay hoping that was implantation :happydance:


----------



## Rona

Hi Sarah,

Yay, so welcome to the 2WW. I am 4 dpo today. Baby dust!

Kissy, we're not far apart...just 2 days dpo...hope all of us get our BFP!


----------



## Springy

Talked to my dr this am and he said everything looks great - uterus looks good, tubes are both wide open, they did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary that they removed. We are on our own for august and if no luck on our own then back to drugs and IUI in September!

Good luck in the tww ladies!! Fingers crossed for some bfp's!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

that's great Springy!! good luck in august!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Talked to my dr this am and he said everything looks great - uterus looks good, tubes are both wide open, they did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary that they removed. We are on our own for august and if no luck on our own then back to drugs and IUI in September!
> 
> Good luck in the tww ladies!! Fingers crossed for some bfp's!!

thats great news, and interesting they found a small patch. glad they removed it, perhaps you often ovulate from the left side and now thats gone the eggs will be better? good luck for august, when does that cycle start?


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Talked to my dr this am and he said everything looks great - uterus looks good, tubes are both wide open, they did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary that they removed. We are on our own for august and if no luck on our own then back to drugs and IUI in September!
> 
> Good luck in the tww ladies!! Fingers crossed for some bfp's!!
> 
> thats great news, and interesting they found a small patch. glad they removed it, perhaps you often ovulate from the left side and now thats gone the eggs will be better? good luck for august, when does that cycle start?Click to expand...

No idea why the small patch was there or if that was affecting our fertility. My OBGYN said that some women with more extensive endometriosis have no issues with fertility and for some women with as little as what they found in me it affects our fertility. So who knows. He was very optomistic that we can move forward and get pregnant so I'm going to relax and just take it a month at a time and not stress about it - MUCH easier said than done ;) 

I'm on CD 21 right now and I'm normally around 30 days so after next weekend I will start the August cycle and go from there.

Sounds like you had great IUI numbers! Fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Talked to my dr this am and he said everything looks great - uterus looks good, tubes are both wide open, they did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary that they removed. We are on our own for august and if no luck on our own then back to drugs and IUI in September!
> 
> Good luck in the tww ladies!! Fingers crossed for some bfp's!!
> 
> thats great news, and interesting they found a small patch. glad they removed it, perhaps you often ovulate from the left side and now thats gone the eggs will be better? good luck for august, when does that cycle start?Click to expand...
> 
> No idea why the small patch was there or if that was affecting our fertility. My OBGYN said that some women with more extensive endometriosis have no issues with fertility and for some women with as little as what they found in me it affects our fertility. So who knows. He was very optomistic that we can move forward and get pregnant so I'm going to relax and just take it a month at a time and not stress about it - MUCH easier said than done ;)
> 
> I'm on CD 21 right now and I'm normally around 30 days so after next weekend I will start the August cycle and go from there.
> 
> Sounds like you had great IUI numbers! Fingers crossed for you ladies!Click to expand...

I agree, I think we need to look at the bigger picture than month to month. I am really excited that I have a good chance to get pregnant this year and sounds like your obgyn thinks you have a great chance too :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

kissyfacelala said:


> Hey Sarah! wooohooo!! welcome to the two week wait! those are amazing numbers...4 follies and 29 million post wash!! wow!!! excellent chance!
> 
> hey Springy!! great that everything went well!! xxxx for awesome results....keep resting and you will be as good as new in no time and well on your way to a BFP!!
> 
> as for me, 6DPO....had some dull AF like cramping early today for about an hour....hoping it was implantation!! the waiting is so hard!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx for all of us!! for sure we will be bump buddies together very very soon!

omg kissyfacelala I noticed your chart says BFP!!!! thats amazing....I went to read your recent posts and you said you are being cautious....hope it gets darker and darker. Im only 3dpo and today I poas and the 2nd line was soooo faint you could barely see it so Im sure the hcg will be out of my system tomorrow. last month it was gone by 8dpo so I think you have a bfp!!! omg Im so excited for you, Im flying to vegas tomorrow so wont be on here much but hope to hear good news when I return :kiss:


----------



## lisa7781

hey kissyfacelala,

well i think my first iui is a bust stark white test's not even the fainest line my test went to negative 5dpiui.

had af like cramps yesterday ??? and i felt really sick.. but ???? i dont i really think my first iui hasnt worked.... and after seeing your bfp and we had iui a day apart i am thinking i will being doing another next cycle if this really is a bust have you got a piccy of your test hunni congrats by the way :) hope it stick's for ya..


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks ladies but until the blood test on thursday shows a positive I am going to be cautious....lines on the tests are so faint still...even at 10 DPO which is today....either they are negatives or the tests are no good...when I took the test on the day of the trigger shot the line was there but not as dark as the control line...my tests say they can detect 20 units of HCG and the shot is 6500 units of HCG

so ya....I am going nuts over here...and I do not want to do a proper test until Wed or Thurs...AF is due Friday....

no pictures of tests cuz I can't get it to show on my camera :(


----------



## lisa7781

hey how are you getting on with your iui x


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Lisa! Have you tested or gone for a blood test? xxxxxxxxxxx for you! how are you feeling?

Today I went for my blood test and it came back negative :cry: :cry: :cry:

so very gutted right now...DH too....we so thought this would be it....so sad and angry right now...almost feel like something has been stolen from me....

doctor gave me more clomid...75 mg instead of 50 mg....gonna try again this month

DH was given vitamins to improve his swimmers...DH has a good SA but vitamins can't hurt...

AF due tomorrow....


----------



## Springy

Kissyfacelala - I'm so sorry to hear about the negative beta test. I know how that feels, take today and tomorrow and be angry, sad, resentful and feel sorry for yourself. Th feelings pass in a few days and then start to be optimistic, happy and positive about august.

Sending you a bug virtual hug! There is a thread called IVF/IUI august started by Touch - there are amazing women in the forum who have really got me through my iuis and bfn. Come join us there!


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks springy...will go look at the thread....I have been all over the place today...sad and then angry and then optimisitc for this cycle and then dreading AF tomorrow....what a roller coaster!!

I just wish I knew the journey I was on....then I could prepare and be relieved to know it would or wouldn't happen....soooo hard and tough this TTC :(


----------



## lisa7781

Aw hunni I'm so sorry. 

Yes I have tested but BFN! :( due AF either today or Tommorrow 
I am thinking mine didn't work either. :( 
I haven't gone for a blood test my hospital doesn't do that. So I just got to wait for AF. 

Well hopefully next iui will be our's ;)


----------



## lisa7781

AF still not here but still BFN!!! dunno what the heck is going on lol but this could be normal on a clomid cycle ?????? who knows xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

kissyfacelala said:


> Hey Lisa! Have you tested or gone for a blood test? xxxxxxxxxxx for you! how are you feeling?
> 
> Today I went for my blood test and it came back negative :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> so very gutted right now...DH too....we so thought this would be it....so sad and angry right now...almost feel like something has been stolen from me....
> 
> doctor gave me more clomid...75 mg instead of 50 mg....gonna try again this month
> 
> DH was given vitamins to improve his swimmers...DH has a good SA but vitamins can't hurt...
> 
> AF due tomorrow....

sorry to hear that...mine didnt work either...got my period today. It helped that I didnt expect it to happen first time. I had 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm up there and it still didnt work!!! but Im hopeful it will work one of these months.

the increased dose of clomid should hopefully create more than one follicle for you to up your chances, so fingers crossed! Im assuming you have already started a new cycle, I am probably going in friday to start mine.

it WILL work for us, just might take some time :hugs:


----------



## missmarls

sarahincanada said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> thanks sarah....i had one follie on my left ovary.....showed up CD15 at 16 mm and then was 19 mm at CD16...trigger shot CD17 when follie was at 21 mm...IUI CD18 which is ovulation day....LH surge happened naturally on CD17 at same time as ovidrel
> 
> 3.2 million sperm post wash
> 
> on clomid days 2 to 6...50 mg....bloodwork and ultrasounds starting at CD10
> 
> at One Fertility in Burlington...where are you in Ontario?...I live in Brantford
> 
> oh wow didnt notice you were in ontario! I live in guelph and am going to mount sinai in toronto for my treatments. I started clomid last month and had 3 follicles and did ovidrel / timed intercourse. this month I decided to add IUI, might as well if Im already on the clomid (Im 38 so time is ticking!). I go on monday for my ultrasound (and hopefully trigger shot), then if all looks good they said I would have my IUI on tuesday or wednesday. what confuses me is how do they know that you were going to ovulate a day after or 2 days after the trigger? last month I had ov pains 2 days later, and the clinic said they usually do the IUIs 2 days after trigger. But you ovulated 1 day after. I just worry about the timing! also they said to not have intercourse from sunday onwards.
> 
> how much did you pay for IUI? they told me $350 plus the clomid and ovidrel came to about $160.
> 
> good luck this cycle, perhaps we can keep in touch on this thread.Click to expand...

Sorry to butt in on your thread:flower:, but I live in Guelph too! We go to Southern Ontario Fertility Technologies in London. We are starting IUI again after I have another laparoscopy, probably this fall as Guelph General doesn't do them in the summer. IUIs at my clinic are $200 plus whaever your meds cost, double IUIs are only $250, so I think we will do that this time! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## lisa7781

kissyfacelala said:


> Hey Lisa! Have you tested or gone for a blood test? xxxxxxxxxxx for you! how are you feeling?
> 
> Today I went for my blood test and it came back negative :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> so very gutted right now...DH too....we so thought this would be it....so sad and angry right now...almost feel like something has been stolen from me....
> 
> doctor gave me more clomid...75 mg instead of 50 mg....gonna try again this month
> 
> DH was given vitamins to improve his swimmers...DH has a good SA but vitamins can't hurt...
> 
> AF due tomorrow....



hey no my 1st iui failed:cry: im currently on cd4 i am doing another iui this cycle going for scan tommorrow so FX'D my 2nd iui works :)


----------



## sarahincanada

missmarls said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> thanks sarah....i had one follie on my left ovary.....showed up CD15 at 16 mm and then was 19 mm at CD16...trigger shot CD17 when follie was at 21 mm...IUI CD18 which is ovulation day....LH surge happened naturally on CD17 at same time as ovidrel
> 
> 3.2 million sperm post wash
> 
> on clomid days 2 to 6...50 mg....bloodwork and ultrasounds starting at CD10
> 
> at One Fertility in Burlington...where are you in Ontario?...I live in Brantford
> 
> oh wow didnt notice you were in ontario! I live in guelph and am going to mount sinai in toronto for my treatments. I started clomid last month and had 3 follicles and did ovidrel / timed intercourse. this month I decided to add IUI, might as well if Im already on the clomid (Im 38 so time is ticking!). I go on monday for my ultrasound (and hopefully trigger shot), then if all looks good they said I would have my IUI on tuesday or wednesday. what confuses me is how do they know that you were going to ovulate a day after or 2 days after the trigger? last month I had ov pains 2 days later, and the clinic said they usually do the IUIs 2 days after trigger. But you ovulated 1 day after. I just worry about the timing! also they said to not have intercourse from sunday onwards.
> 
> how much did you pay for IUI? they told me $350 plus the clomid and ovidrel came to about $160.
> 
> good luck this cycle, perhaps we can keep in touch on this thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to butt in on your thread:flower:, but I live in Guelph too! We go to Southern Ontario Fertility Technologies in London. We are starting IUI again after I have another laparoscopy, probably this fall as Guelph General doesn't do them in the summer. IUIs at my clinic are $200 plus whaever your meds cost, double IUIs are only $250, so I think we will do that this time! Good luck to everyone!!Click to expand...

hi, oh wow you are in guelph! do you have to drive to london for some apts, or are they all at guelph general? I didnt know you could have it done there! Im going to Mount Sinai as my doctor is in Toronto as I lived there for 9 years. Its a bit of a trek but not too bad for 3 days per month. But wow that price is really good for IUIs, do you know their price for IVF? I am going to do IUIs for the rest of the year and perhaps IVF in January.


----------



## kissyfacelala

I hope my 2nd IUI works too....I feel stupid thinking that my 1st one would work...oh well...keep going until :bfp:


----------



## Snowbunny

Well today (Day 3) I went to my first monitoring appointment...bloodwork, ultrasound and pelvic ultrasound. Then I go in the room to wait for the nurse. She comes in and says 'you weren't supposed to be here until day 10'. So, um not sure how I misunderstood that, but shouldn't they have told me when I made the appointment?? Anyway, it was good I went. They called me and asked my to double my synthroid meds and said no cysts all looks good. So, day 10 monitoring next week. I am trying not to get my hopes up for IUI#1 but it is so hard.


----------



## missmarls

Sarahincanada,
I do have to drive to London for treatments, but it's just over an hour onthe 401. I wish they did treatments in Guelph, but I am just having my Laparoscopy done there through a local surgeon. I had one three years ago with the same Dr, but wasn't able to move on to IUIs until two years later (last fall) due to my DH going back to university and I had started a new job...so at this point my endo has grown back! Boo!
I know my fertility Dr does IVF & ICSI at ISIS in Missisagua. They have prices listed on their website:
soft-infertility.com
They also have lots of interesting fact sheets about cycles, etc. I wish I could afford IVF, I'll be 35 soon and tired of waiting! You seem to respond really well to IUI though, I'm sure you won't need IVF!


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey snowbunny....I thought it was weird you were going there on CD3 since they told me to go CD10 but I thought they were testing your FSH...I had that done on CD3 way back last year when we were first testing to diagnose our fertility problem...

I am going monday at 7:05 am...CD10...when are you going? wed aug 10 wonder if we will run into each other.... that CD12 for me so I will be there wed too....hehe :):)

I had my hopes way up there too for IUI# 1....perfectly natural....you want a baby with all your heart....I know I placing everything I have into it....the fight is worth the end result....just know that all of us our here for each other....we will be mommies!!


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> hey snowbunny....I thought it was weird you were going there on CD3 since they told me to go CD10 but I thought they were testing your FSH...I had that done on CD3 way back last year when we were first testing to diagnose our fertility problem...
> 
> I am going monday at 7:05 am...CD10...when are you going? wed aug 10 wonder if we will run into each other.... that CD12 for me so I will be there wed too....hehe :):)
> 
> I had my hopes way up there too for IUI# 1....perfectly natural....you want a baby with all your heart....I know I placing everything I have into it....the fight is worth the end result....just know that all of us our here for each other....we will be mommies!!

Oh wow! I will be there on Wednesday at 7AM. I start work at 8AM and I do not have an understanding boss, so I needed the earliest appointment possible. They must have thought I was crazy today...lol!:haha:

So far no real clomid side effects...a bit of a headache, but that could just be me overthinking everything. 

The fight is definitely worth it! We will get there!:happydance:


----------



## kissyfacelala

I find them all very friendly....and I am sure they do not think you are crazy....I start work at 8:30 am so I need the early appts too...I work and live 45 min away from the clinic...my boss is pretty cool...he has no idea what is going on....he just knows that I go to burlington for very early appts on some days and maybe a little late...but if I stay late then no problem....will need another half day when I have the IUI

the hussle to get to the clinic and back to work can be hectic and I find it hard to not be stressed about it...need to relax more...stress not good.... :(


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lisa! Have you tested or gone for a blood test? xxxxxxxxxxx for you! how are you feeling?
> 
> Today I went for my blood test and it came back negative :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> so very gutted right now...DH too....we so thought this would be it....so sad and angry right now...almost feel like something has been stolen from me....
> 
> doctor gave me more clomid...75 mg instead of 50 mg....gonna try again this month
> 
> DH was given vitamins to improve his swimmers...DH has a good SA but vitamins can't hurt...
> 
> AF due tomorrow....
> 
> sorry to hear that...mine didnt work either...got my period today. It helped that I didnt expect it to happen first time. I had 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm up there and it still didnt work!!! but Im hopeful it will work one of these months.
> 
> the increased dose of clomid should hopefully create more than one follicle for you to up your chances, so fingers crossed! Im assuming you have already started a new cycle, I am probably going in friday to start mine.
> 
> it WILL work for us, just might take some time :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your BFN Sarah! I know that as much as you put it in your head that it won't work the first time and that it may take a few cycles you really want it to work. Sending you a virtual :hugs: and onwards and upwards to August!!!


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Well today (Day 3) I went to my first monitoring appointment...bloodwork, ultrasound and pelvic ultrasound. Then I go in the room to wait for the nurse. She comes in and says 'you weren't supposed to be here until day 10'. So, um not sure how I misunderstood that, but shouldn't they have told me when I made the appointment?? Anyway, it was good I went. They called me and asked my to double my synthroid meds and said no cysts all looks good. So, day 10 monitoring next week. I am trying not to get my hopes up for IUI#1 but it is so hard.

That's really odd - I have never heard of them not doing a CD2 / CD3 scan - that's where the check your FSH, TSH and look for cysts. I think that your nurse was mistaken!


----------



## Springy

missmarls said:


> Sarahincanada,
> I do have to drive to London for treatments, but it's just over an hour onthe 401. I wish they did treatments in Guelph, but I am just having my Laparoscopy done there through a local surgeon. I had one three years ago with the same Dr, but wasn't able to move on to IUIs until two years later (last fall) due to my DH going back to university and I had started a new job...so at this point my endo has grown back! Boo!
> I know my fertility Dr does IVF & ICSI at ISIS in Missisagua. They have prices listed on their website:
> soft-infertility.com
> They also have lots of interesting fact sheets about cycles, etc. I wish I could afford IVF, I'll be 35 soon and tired of waiting! You seem to respond really well to IUI though, I'm sure you won't need IVF!

Hi Missmarls! Sorry to jump in here .... but I am with ISIS in Mississauga! Who is your Dr? I'm with Dr. Scheufler and I had a 3 month follow up with him in April and then decided 2 weeks later that I wanted to do a lap and called and requested that it be done mid July and I got the lap done on the 19th. Have you ever been to ISIS? I'm surprised that you're driving to London when you could drive to Mississauga to go to ISIS.

It's nice to find other women from the area on here! Good luck this month :)


----------



## sarahincanada

missmarls said:


> Sarahincanada,
> I do have to drive to London for treatments, but it's just over an hour onthe 401. I wish they did treatments in Guelph, but I am just having my Laparoscopy done there through a local surgeon. I had one three years ago with the same Dr, but wasn't able to move on to IUIs until two years later (last fall) due to my DH going back to university and I had started a new job...so at this point my endo has grown back! Boo!
> I know my fertility Dr does IVF & ICSI at ISIS in Missisagua. They have prices listed on their website:
> soft-infertility.com
> They also have lots of interesting fact sheets about cycles, etc. I wish I could afford IVF, I'll be 35 soon and tired of waiting! You seem to respond really well to IUI though, I'm sure you won't need IVF!

I have popped out 7 eggs in the last 2 months so hoping one of these months will be the golden egg! Im 39 in oct so really feeling the clock ticking, you are still young! Im planning on IVF in jan if IUI hasnt worked by then, I like the idea of possibly having embryos to freeze and I can use them in my early 40's if I want to.

hi springy!!! I think you said this month you were having a break and IUI is next month is that true?

kissyfacelala you are not silly to have thought the first IUI would work....I just prefer to prepare myself for dissappointed, but its a more cynical way of looking at things. I think its nice to be optimistic but I cant do it!!

hope this next cycle works for all of us!!


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> Sarahincanada,
> I do have to drive to London for treatments, but it's just over an hour onthe 401. I wish they did treatments in Guelph, but I am just having my Laparoscopy done there through a local surgeon. I had one three years ago with the same Dr, but wasn't able to move on to IUIs until two years later (last fall) due to my DH going back to university and I had started a new job...so at this point my endo has grown back! Boo!
> I know my fertility Dr does IVF & ICSI at ISIS in Missisagua. They have prices listed on their website:
> soft-infertility.com
> They also have lots of interesting fact sheets about cycles, etc. I wish I could afford IVF, I'll be 35 soon and tired of waiting! You seem to respond really well to IUI though, I'm sure you won't need IVF!
> 
> I have popped out 7 eggs in the last 2 months so hoping one of these months will be the golden egg! Im 39 in oct so really feeling the clock ticking, you are still young! Im planning on IVF in jan if IUI hasnt worked by then, I like the idea of possibly having embryos to freeze and I can use them in my early 40's if I want to.
> 
> hi springy!!! I think you said this month you were having a break and IUI is next month is that true?
> 
> kissyfacelala you are not silly to have thought the first IUI would work....I just prefer to prepare myself for dissappointed, but its a more cynical way of looking at things. I think its nice to be optimistic but I cant do it!!
> 
> hope this next cycle works for all of us!!Click to expand...

We were told to try naturally this month as my follow up after my lap is not till the 22nd of August. So we are back on the TTC train or "the baby train" as my friends like to call it ;) If we aren't successful on our own I'll be back at ISIS at the end of August and into September for IUI with injectables and all the joys of early morning scans, bloodwork etc. 

We have made the decision that we will only do another 2 IUI - that will have given us 4 failed IUI at which time we will move to doing IVF.


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> Sarahincanada,
> I do have to drive to London for treatments, but it's just over an hour onthe 401. I wish they did treatments in Guelph, but I am just having my Laparoscopy done there through a local surgeon. I had one three years ago with the same Dr, but wasn't able to move on to IUIs until two years later (last fall) due to my DH going back to university and I had started a new job...so at this point my endo has grown back! Boo!
> I know my fertility Dr does IVF & ICSI at ISIS in Missisagua. They have prices listed on their website:
> soft-infertility.com
> They also have lots of interesting fact sheets about cycles, etc. I wish I could afford IVF, I'll be 35 soon and tired of waiting! You seem to respond really well to IUI though, I'm sure you won't need IVF!
> 
> I have popped out 7 eggs in the last 2 months so hoping one of these months will be the golden egg! Im 39 in oct so really feeling the clock ticking, you are still young! Im planning on IVF in jan if IUI hasnt worked by then, I like the idea of possibly having embryos to freeze and I can use them in my early 40's if I want to.
> 
> hi springy!!! I think you said this month you were having a break and IUI is next month is that true?
> 
> kissyfacelala you are not silly to have thought the first IUI would work....I just prefer to prepare myself for dissappointed, but its a more cynical way of looking at things. I think its nice to be optimistic but I cant do it!!
> 
> hope this next cycle works for all of us!!Click to expand...
> 
> We were told to try naturally this month as my follow up after my lap is not till the 22nd of August. So we are back on the TTC train or "the baby train" as my friends like to call it ;) If we aren't successful on our own I'll be back at ISIS at the end of August and into September for IUI with injectables and all the joys of early morning scans, bloodwork etc.
> 
> We have made the decision that we will only do another 2 IUI - that will have given us 4 failed IUI at which time we will move to doing IVF.Click to expand...

sounds good....I am planning IUIs every month july-aug so that would take me to 6. Im not sure if they will keep me on clomid or try injectables? I am responding well on clomid but I guess we will see how my lining does. the last few tries I might do back to back IUIs as its still cheaper than IVF!!

although by oct/nov Im sure I will be tempted to just go for IVF. theres lots of 'friends' on here doing IVF in the fall so if they are successful I will be so tempted especially to try and get some frozen embyros. I just dont think I will have the money till the new year. what are you budgeting per IVF and how many will you do? I think you said you had some coverage. I will be paying for it all so would probably try 3 cycles.


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> Sarahincanada,
> I do have to drive to London for treatments, but it's just over an hour onthe 401. I wish they did treatments in Guelph, but I am just having my Laparoscopy done there through a local surgeon. I had one three years ago with the same Dr, but wasn't able to move on to IUIs until two years later (last fall) due to my DH going back to university and I had started a new job...so at this point my endo has grown back! Boo!
> I know my fertility Dr does IVF & ICSI at ISIS in Missisagua. They have prices listed on their website:
> soft-infertility.com
> They also have lots of interesting fact sheets about cycles, etc. I wish I could afford IVF, I'll be 35 soon and tired of waiting! You seem to respond really well to IUI though, I'm sure you won't need IVF!
> 
> I have popped out 7 eggs in the last 2 months so hoping one of these months will be the golden egg! Im 39 in oct so really feeling the clock ticking, you are still young! Im planning on IVF in jan if IUI hasnt worked by then, I like the idea of possibly having embryos to freeze and I can use them in my early 40's if I want to.
> 
> hi springy!!! I think you said this month you were having a break and IUI is next month is that true?
> 
> kissyfacelala you are not silly to have thought the first IUI would work....I just prefer to prepare myself for dissappointed, but its a more cynical way of looking at things. I think its nice to be optimistic but I cant do it!!
> 
> hope this next cycle works for all of us!!Click to expand...
> 
> We were told to try naturally this month as my follow up after my lap is not till the 22nd of August. So we are back on the TTC train or "the baby train" as my friends like to call it ;) If we aren't successful on our own I'll be back at ISIS at the end of August and into September for IUI with injectables and all the joys of early morning scans, bloodwork etc.
> 
> We have made the decision that we will only do another 2 IUI - that will have given us 4 failed IUI at which time we will move to doing IVF.Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good....I am planning IUIs every month july-aug so that would take me to 6. Im not sure if they will keep me on clomid or try injectables? I am responding well on clomid but I guess we will see how my lining does. the last few tries I might do back to back IUIs as its still cheaper than IVF!!
> 
> although by oct/nov Im sure I will be tempted to just go for IVF. theres lots of 'friends' on here doing IVF in the fall so if they are successful I will be so tempted especially to try and get some frozen embyros. I just dont think I will have the money till the new year. what are you budgeting per IVF and how many will you do? I think you said you had some coverage. I will be paying for it all so would probably try 3 cycles.Click to expand...

My drugs are covered 100% which is about 1/2 of the cost. So I'm budgeting around 7000 per cycle .....


----------



## missmarls

Hi Missmarls! Sorry to jump in here .... but I am with ISIS in Mississauga! Who is your Dr? I'm with Dr. Scheufler and I had a 3 month follow up with him in April and then decided 2 weeks later that I wanted to do a lap and called and requested that it be done mid July and I got the lap done on the 19th. Have you ever been to ISIS? I'm surprised that you're driving to London when you could drive to Mississauga to go to ISIS.

It's nice to find other women from the area on here! Good luck this month :)[/QUOTE]

Hey!
My Dr is Dr Martin...I think he does IVF out of there once or twice a week. We ended up going to London because my gyno referred me there (my sister also went there and now has two beautiful little girls), we considered trying another clinic just because the drive to London is sooo boring and can be bad in the winter (the stretch from Ingersoll to Woodstock is BAD) but with the traffic, going to ISIS would actually take us evern longer. How are you feeling after your lap? I felt soo much better after my first one in 2008..the endo was really bothering me. My Dr wants to be aggressive after this one and do Clomid and injectables with IUI(even though I respond well to Clomid and ovulae on my own) because DH swimmers aren't so good! Hopefully the lap will clear the path for them!
I'm glad to meet so many fellow Ontarians!! Hopefully we'll all be on the pregnancy boards soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> Sarahincanada,
> I do have to drive to London for treatments, but it's just over an hour onthe 401. I wish they did treatments in Guelph, but I am just having my Laparoscopy done there through a local surgeon. I had one three years ago with the same Dr, but wasn't able to move on to IUIs until two years later (last fall) due to my DH going back to university and I had started a new job...so at this point my endo has grown back! Boo!
> I know my fertility Dr does IVF & ICSI at ISIS in Missisagua. They have prices listed on their website:
> soft-infertility.com
> They also have lots of interesting fact sheets about cycles, etc. I wish I could afford IVF, I'll be 35 soon and tired of waiting! You seem to respond really well to IUI though, I'm sure you won't need IVF!
> 
> I have popped out 7 eggs in the last 2 months so hoping one of these months will be the golden egg! Im 39 in oct so really feeling the clock ticking, you are still young! Im planning on IVF in jan if IUI hasnt worked by then, I like the idea of possibly having embryos to freeze and I can use them in my early 40's if I want to.
> 
> hi springy!!! I think you said this month you were having a break and IUI is next month is that true?
> 
> kissyfacelala you are not silly to have thought the first IUI would work....I just prefer to prepare myself for dissappointed, but its a more cynical way of looking at things. I think its nice to be optimistic but I cant do it!!
> 
> hope this next cycle works for all of us!!Click to expand...
> 
> We were told to try naturally this month as my follow up after my lap is not till the 22nd of August. So we are back on the TTC train or "the baby train" as my friends like to call it ;) If we aren't successful on our own I'll be back at ISIS at the end of August and into September for IUI with injectables and all the joys of early morning scans, bloodwork etc.
> 
> We have made the decision that we will only do another 2 IUI - that will have given us 4 failed IUI at which time we will move to doing IVF.Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good....I am planning IUIs every month july-aug so that would take me to 6. Im not sure if they will keep me on clomid or try injectables? I am responding well on clomid but I guess we will see how my lining does. the last few tries I might do back to back IUIs as its still cheaper than IVF!!
> 
> although by oct/nov Im sure I will be tempted to just go for IVF. theres lots of 'friends' on here doing IVF in the fall so if they are successful I will be so tempted especially to try and get some frozen embyros. I just dont think I will have the money till the new year. what are you budgeting per IVF and how many will you do? I think you said you had some coverage. I will be paying for it all so would probably try 3 cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> My drugs are covered 100% which is about 1/2 of the cost. So I'm budgeting around 7000 per cycle .....Click to expand...

thats pretty good, how many cycles do you think you would do?
someone in the over 35 folder in the USA said she needs to budget $30,000 per cycle....thats just a crazy price and so unfair as most people wouldnt be able to afford it, or even if they did one try if it failed it would be terrible.


----------



## sarahincanada

missmarls said:


> I'm glad to meet so many fellow Ontarians!! Hopefully we'll all be on the pregnancy boards soon!

hopefully we can all keep in touch on this thread until we get our bfps!! hopefully soon :happydance:


----------



## Springy

missmarls said:


> Hi Missmarls! Sorry to jump in here .... but I am with ISIS in Mississauga! Who is your Dr? I'm with Dr. Scheufler and I had a 3 month follow up with him in April and then decided 2 weeks later that I wanted to do a lap and called and requested that it be done mid July and I got the lap done on the 19th. Have you ever been to ISIS? I'm surprised that you're driving to London when you could drive to Mississauga to go to ISIS.
> 
> It's nice to find other women from the area on here! Good luck this month :)

Hey!
My Dr is Dr Martin...I think he does IVF out of there once or twice a week. We ended up going to London because my gyno referred me there (my sister also went there and now has two beautiful little girls), we considered trying another clinic just because the drive to London is sooo boring and can be bad in the winter (the stretch from Ingersoll to Woodstock is BAD) but with the traffic, going to ISIS would actually take us evern longer. How are you feeling after your lap? I felt soo much better after my first one in 2008..the endo was really bothering me. My Dr wants to be aggressive after this one and do Clomid and injectables with IUI(even though I respond well to Clomid and ovulae on my own) because DH swimmers aren't so good! Hopefully the lap will clear the path for them!
I'm glad to meet so many fellow Ontarians!! Hopefully we'll all be on the pregnancy boards soon![/QUOTE]

When we scheduled the lap it was to see if there was anything as I don't present with typical endo symptoms - no painful cramping, no heavy periods etc. so we honestly didn't think we would find anything as my husband and I are classified as unexplained infertility. His SA was totally fine and with one of our IUI he had 121 million with 99% motility on the first day and 321 million with 99% motility the next day so defintely no sperm issues! And every month they monitored me with clomid I produced a follicle and ovulated so I was given the option of a lap or injectables. Since my HSG only showed one tube open and with the thought of injecting myself we opted to do the lap first to make sure there wasn't anything wrong .... so they did find a small patch on my left ovary and what he said to us was that for some women a lot of endo doesn't affect their fertility and for other women a small amount can affect things. So who knows .... I recovered within 4 or 5 days other than the HORRIBLE reaction I had to the latex in the bandaids I used!!!

I agree we all need to keep in touch - the hardest thing I have found with struggling with infertility was finding women who knew what I was going through, know how I'm feeling month in and month out. This board has been a godsend for me! I finally don't feel so alone in all of this! And for a while there I felt like I was the only person in Ontario on the board! Now there are 3 of us in one thread!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

I so agree with keeping in touch....it is wonderful having buddies in Ontario....I have connected with some ladies in the UK and USA but knowing someone who goes to the same clinic as you is great....BnB has been a life saver for me....we all know what it is like to struggle for that :bfp:

To be honest...none of my friends or family or even my ILs know about our infertility....only my best friend who ended up adopting two girls after 1 IUI and 3 IVFs...and my mom...she struggled too to get pregnant and in the end she adopted me :)
they both know about our struggle...they understand....my MIL is a b*tch...she wouldnt understand...she had my DH and my BIL and got tired of being a mom so she had her tubes tied at the age of 23!! anyways that is a whole other story...sorry for the rant but it adds to the pain of infertility....

I was thinking of changing the name of this thread to the Ontario TTC girls but I do not want to exclude anyone...BnB is for everybody and we are here to support each other

:dust:


----------



## Snowbunny

We haven't shared our journey with anyone. I know a lot of people are wondering if/when we're having children and thankfully most haven't asked. We've had friends go through IVF and they've said they wished they didn't tell anyone. I know it is different for everyone though - what works for us, might not work for others. It is so great to have this forum and be able to talk openly about the process. My poor hubby can only talk so much about blood tests, ultrasounds, AF, cramps....and so on...lol.

By the way, I never would have thought that my wardrobe would be planned around when I'm getting blood work. I'm already trying to figure out what to wear this Wednesday considering it is summer.


----------



## kissyfacelala

oh I know what you mean! I wear t-shirts all the time and my veins bruise easily and I am fair skinned...and one day I walked into work with bandaids on both my arms! thankfully no one noticed and I took them off right away! LOL

needless to say as soon as I am done with the ultrasound I take off my bandaids....and just hope I do not bruise...my veins are tricky....the joys of TTC

my DH is very positive and realistic...he is always there to listen but you are right....there is only so much they can hear...it hurts them too seeing us go through all of this....it is hard on them too....I know my DH tries to be strong for me but I know deep inside he wishes things were different....one day they will be daddies...

oooohhhhh on another note....going to the NKOTBSB concert tomorrow in Hamilton! so excited! going with my girlfriend...a nice break for us....keep my mind off TTC and she gets a break from her kids.....

good nite all!


----------



## missmarls

I've been pretty open with family, friends and coworkers about what we are going through (although, I never say a thing about it on Facebook) because I would lose my mind if I couldn't talk about it! Plus with my clinic being out of town, I end up being late for work when I do any IUI cycle monitoring (I start at 7:30am) and my job is pretty physical so when I had the Clomid bloat, my coworkers would do anything that involved heavy lifting. Luckily I work with all women, so they are pretty understanding!
I also may start going to an infertility support group, there is one that meets right around the corner from me once a month and a friend of mine started going and it has really helped her!! This site has been great for me as well, so many awesome people who are quick to give support and answer any questions they can!


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> oh I know what you mean! I wear t-shirts all the time and my veins bruise easily and I am fair skinned...and one day I walked into work with bandaids on both my arms! thankfully no one noticed and I took them off right away! LOL
> 
> needless to say as soon as I am done with the ultrasound I take off my bandaids....and just hope I do not bruise...my veins are tricky....the joys of TTC
> 
> my DH is very positive and realistic...he is always there to listen but you are right....there is only so much they can hear...it hurts them too seeing us go through all of this....it is hard on them too....I know my DH tries to be strong for me but I know deep inside he wishes things were different....one day they will be daddies...
> 
> oooohhhhh on another note....going to the NKOTBSB concert tomorrow in Hamilton! so excited! going with my girlfriend...a nice break for us....keep my mind off TTC and she gets a break from her kids.....
> 
> good nite all!

Have fun at the concert!:happydance::happydance: Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Snowbunny

Missmarls - what is clomid bloat? This is my first time on clomid?


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies!

I am actually VERY open with our struggles with all of our family and friends. Although towards April when we were doing IUI I couldn't take the constant looks, questions etc. from coworkers and friends. It was really nice when we took May and June off and then they all knew about the surgery in July so now we have just told people we are still just going with whatever happens and not really trying, which is a total lie, but that way they won't all be constantly questioning us and saying 'so, any news!?' or 'oh carolyn isn't drinking maybe that's because she is pregnant'. It also gives me the option then of being quiet for the first 8 to 10 weeks to make sure everything goes normally if and when it does happen for us.

My boss is VERY supportive so that is a blessing as when I have to leave mid morning to get my IUI done she just says "go do what you need to do" and then I just stay later. I have been lucky to get all of my bloodwork and ultrasounds done at ISIS around 7:15 in the morning so I am at work by 8 or 8:30 which is my normal time. I was doing the monitoring in the winter so I just wore cardigan's to cover up the bandaids from the blood work - it would be a LOT harder to hide in the summer so it was convienent that our break occured over the summer months. We will be back at it in September so at least then I can go back to some lighter cardigans to cover it up.

I wish there was a support group in my area but there isn't....that was partly why I turned to BnB which as been a HUGE help and support!!!

Have you ladies thought about how many IUI you would do before moving to IVF?

Much like you ladies my husband is very supportive but doesn't want to talk about it, talk about the blood work, ultrasounds etc. Just says "stop stressing about it, it isn't helping the situation". Which I know in my head is the right thing to do but my heart wants this so bad that I feel the need to talk about it all the time!!!

Hope you are all having a fantastic weekend - I'm off to a wedding later this afternoon - let's hope the rain and thunderstorms hold off!!


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> oh I know what you mean! I wear t-shirts all the time and my veins bruise easily and I am fair skinned...and one day I walked into work with bandaids on both my arms! thankfully no one noticed and I took them off right away! LOL
> 
> needless to say as soon as I am done with the ultrasound I take off my bandaids....and just hope I do not bruise...my veins are tricky....the joys of TTC
> 
> my DH is very positive and realistic...he is always there to listen but you are right....there is only so much they can hear...it hurts them too seeing us go through all of this....it is hard on them too....I know my DH tries to be strong for me but I know deep inside he wishes things were different....one day they will be daddies...
> 
> oooohhhhh on another note....going to the NKOTBSB concert tomorrow in Hamilton! so excited! going with my girlfriend...a nice break for us....keep my mind off TTC and she gets a break from her kids.....
> 
> good nite all!

Enjoy the concert - my best friend is going too and she is SO excited for it as it also gets her out for the night while her husband looks after their son!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

kissyfacelala said:


> I was thinking of changing the name of this thread to the Ontario TTC girls but I do not want to exclude anyone...BnB is for everybody and we are here to support each other
> 
> :dust:


I was thinking perhaps we could have a thread in the groups section called Canadians seeking Fertility Treatments or something so we can chat together there. I know a girl in the over 35 folder who is researching a FS in Vancouver. the thread could be really helpful, even though it might just be 4 of us in there right now!! its so great to be able to compare prices and protocols with fellow canadians

my hubby is the same...he is very supportive and comes to every appointment and BDs whenever I tell him too! but he doesnt really go beyond that, sometimes it annoys me. But so many of you mention the same, so perhaps thats just a male thing. Sometimes I wish he'd ask more questions or read/research like he does when hes interested in building a deck or buying a new car :dohh:

enjoy the concert!!


----------



## Snowbunny

I haven't really thought about how many IUI's we would be prepared to do. Our doctor recommended 3 with Clomid and then move to injections for 3 cycles...if still no baby we'll have to talk other options, i.e. IVF. 

Springy you are so lucky to have a supportive boss. My boss *hates* children and thinks women can't be interested in their career and children:wacko:. Somehow in his mind they are mutually exclusive. Needless to say he doesn't have children. I'm sure he knows something is going on, but I really try to make appointments early or when he is away. He is one of the biggest reasons we don't tell people - too afraid he'll find out. I am trying to keep on his good side because my company has approx. 4 months of top up and I'd hate to lose my job and the top up. 

'oh carolyn isn't drinking maybe that's because she is pregnant'...boy have I heard that one before...directed towards myself of course.


----------



## missmarls

Snowbunny said:


> Missmarls - what is clomid bloat? This is my first time on clomid?

I get REALLY bloated on Clomid!! My first cycle I had 5 mature follicles (the smallest being about 22mm and the largest 32mm) and quite a few smaller ones...my sister never got bloated though, so I think it depends on the person. I felt a little bit like a laying hen, but I get bloated around ovulation on a natural cycle! How are you feeling?


----------



## Snowbunny

So far, not feeling too bad or bloated. I did get headaches that were a bit worse each night. Last night was my last pill - took them day 2 to 6. I was only on 50mg to start. On day 9 last month they saw two mature follies without clomid, so I'm curious to see what happens this month. Typically I just get crampy around ovulation so hopefully that doesn't change this month.


----------



## Springy

You ladies are so lucky to see multiple follicles with such low doses of clomid - that would have been my dream! I only ever produced one, even with a dose of 150mg for days 5 through 9!!

Also - you may find that the side effects are less if you take the drug at night before bed. Any questions about the drugs etc let me know - I did 5 months of clomid and I also work for a large pharmaceutical company :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Springy said:


> You ladies are so lucky to see multiple follicles with such low doses of clomid - that would have been my dream! I only ever produced one, even with a dose of 150mg for days 5 through 9!!
> 
> Also - you may find that the side effects are less if you take the drug at night before bed. Any questions about the drugs etc let me know - I did 5 months of clomid and I also work for a large pharmaceutical company :)

Totally agree....I have been taking clomid at bed time and I have no side effects :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

except for one time that I took it at lunch time and a terrible hot flashes and dizzy spell

what pharmaceutical company do you work for Springy? I work at the Brantford site of Apotex...they are in Toronto....


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are so lucky to see multiple follicles with such low doses of clomid - that would have been my dream! I only ever produced one, even with a dose of 150mg for days 5 through 9!!
> 
> Also - you may find that the side effects are less if you take the drug at night before bed. Any questions about the drugs etc let me know - I did 5 months of clomid and I also work for a large pharmaceutical company :)
> 
> Totally agree....I have been taking clomid at bed time and I have no side effects :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> except for one time that I took it at lunch time and a terrible hot flashes and dizzy spell
> 
> what pharmaceutical company do you work for Springy? I work at the Brantford site of Apotex...they are in Toronto....Click to expand...

The first month I took them in the morning and had HORRIBLE hot flashes and bloating - so the next month I took them at night and it was way better.

I am with Amgen in Mississauga. I actually worked at Apotex before I came to Amgen. 

What do you do for Apo? I am in Regulatory Affairs.


----------



## kissyfacelala

wow what a small world....I work in the research & development department...take care of all the documentation...know a bit about RA stuff....

anyways my CD10 scan in Burlington is in the morning at 7 am...will update journal and here with any news


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> wow what a small world....I work in the research & development department...take care of all the documentation...know a bit about RA stuff....
> 
> anyways my CD10 scan in Burlington is in the morning at 7 am...will update journal and here with any news

Very small world! I have been in regulatory for almost 8 years now. I moved around a bit for the first few years. Spent 2 years at Novopharm, then over two years at Cangene before a brief stint at Apotex.

good luck tomorrow morning! Praying for lots of follicles :)


----------



## Snowbunny

Thanks Springy! I will for sure keep that in mind if I have to take Clomid again next month. Although I am of course wishing IUI #1 takes :dust:

Kissyfacelala what are the chances that we are both day 10 at the same clinic. I hope both of us have good follicle days:hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey snowbunny! I am there tomorrow at CD10 and then prob wed at CD12...what day are you now? are you going on wed? or tomorrow? or ???


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> hey snowbunny! I am there tomorrow at CD10 and then prob wed at CD12...what day are you now? are you going on wed? or tomorrow? or ???

Okay that's what I get for trying to watch tv and post at the same time. Day 10 is Wednesday for me. So two days after you. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow...make sure you give us an update!


----------



## kissyfacelala

oh I will!! maybe we see each other wed????


----------



## Snowbunny

For sure we'll see each other. Our appointments are five minutes apart. I usually try to be early so I can hopefully get in and get out asap. I'll let you know what cardigan I'll be wearing the night before ;)


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey all....today was my CD10 scan and bloodwork...as expected based on my last cycle, my follicles on both ovaries are less than 10 mm....the bloodwork was quite interesting...the nurse poked me three times before she got blood....my veins are tricky but she has no skill....she always has problems...Jen on the other hand has never had any problems but she is on vacation....so there I am with the blue elastic around each arm and making a tight fist and no blood....she finally got a hold of my vein....GGGGGGRRRRRR! going back on wed aug 10 at 7:20 am :)

oh snowbunny...hope to see you wed and make sure your bladder is full for your CD10 scan...thats what they told me today...apparentely they changed their policy....

last month it never mattered if I had full bladder or not...only for CD10 scan since they do pelvic ultrasound as well as endovag...


----------



## Snowbunny

Are you happy with your follies? I have no idea what is normal for day 10. Last week they told me I didn't need a full bladder:shrug:?? I will have one anyway since I'll need the caffeine to get me there for 7AM:coffee:. 

My boss called a 9am mandatory meeting for Friday...I assume I'll be back on day 12 and I really hope I can get in early.


The girl who did my bloodwork last week had blond hair - is that Jen? I have tricky veins as well so I'll likely be a pin cushion on Wednesday.:dohh:

Okay, I must be tired...I'm going crazy with smilies:haha:

I really hope we get to see each other. I will have my white cardigan on and I'll be sporting a really nice pair of steel toe shoes (lots of sarcasm there...lol).


----------



## hockey24

So once you have an IUI done, is there any more testing during the 2WW? Just curious if they monitor hormone levels or anything that I need to make sure to ask for. 

Having my 1st IUI this month and want to make sure I get all the monitoring that's allowed and sometimes if you don't ask for it, they don't volunteer it. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## missmarls

hockey24 said:


> So once you have an IUI done, is there any more testing during the 2WW? Just curious if they monitor hormone levels or anything that I need to make sure to ask for.
> 
> Having my 1st IUI this month and want to make sure I get all the monitoring that's allowed and sometimes if you don't ask for it, they don't volunteer it.
> 
> Thanks ladies!

My clinic doesn't do any further monitoring, just a beta at 14 dpiui! When is your iui?


----------



## Springy

My clinic is the same - nothing after the IUI.

Do your clinics do double IUI or just the one day? Ours does double and on the first IUI day no ultrasound just bw, second IUI day they do bw and ultrasound to confirm ovulation. I know some women on here are prescribed progesterone are any of you? And some have a day 21 bloodwork to confirm ovulation, anyone have that?

I'm now cd14 and no positive OPK yet .... Normally it's around day 16 so hopefully a positive will show up tomorrow!!!! 

Had another acupuncture appointment today - very relaxing!


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey snowbunny....what's your name...don't wanna call you snowbunny tomorrow... :rofl:

my name is Monica and I will be wearing a blue jean capris and a brown shirt with a silver belt/buckle on the front...here's hoping we run into each other...would be nice to have a face with a name

my follies are small...my one follie from last month only appeared at CD15 ....and tbh I am not expecting anything tomorrow....I just hope they can get blood...Jen is really good but she is on vacation this week...and usually Dr. Karnis is in on Wed but this wed she is not...

yesterday I had pinchings all day around my ovaries...I think...not to sure...since I have never felt anything like it this early in my cycle but it was similar to what I felt CD15 to CD16 when my follie grew 3 mm....I guess I will know soon enought and I really hope my IUI is sooner than later :)


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> hey snowbunny....what's your name...don't wanna call you snowbunny tomorrow... :rofl:
> 
> my name is Monica and I will be wearing a blue jean capris and a brown shirt with a silver belt/buckle on the front...here's hoping we run into each other...would be nice to have a face with a name
> 
> my follies are small...my one follie from last month only appeared at CD15 ....and tbh I am not expecting anything tomorrow....I just hope they can get blood...Jen is really good but she is on vacation this week...and usually Dr. Karnis is in on Wed but this wed she is not...
> 
> yesterday I had pinchings all day around my ovaries...I think...not to sure...since I have never felt anything like it this early in my cycle but it was similar to what I felt CD15 to CD16 when my follie grew 3 mm....I guess I will know soon enought and I really hope my IUI is sooner than later :)

Lol...that would be funny. I'm sure we'd get a few looks! My name is Mary - I'll be the one asking to lay down for my blood work. I'll have a white shirt and black pants. How long does it usually take? I'm hoping to be out in a 1/2 hour but that might be me dreaming.

I'll have to remember to ask questions about the follies tomorrow. They didn't tell me much during the sonohysterogram, just that there were two mature follicles present.

I would love to be able to do the IUI on Saturday or Sunday to help with the work situation, so I'm hoping it works out. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> My clinic is the same - nothing after the IUI.
> 
> Do your clinics do double IUI or just the one day? Ours does double and on the first IUI day no ultrasound just bw, second IUI day they do bw and ultrasound to confirm ovulation. I know some women on here are prescribed progesterone are any of you? And some have a day 21 bloodwork to confirm ovulation, anyone have that?
> 
> I'm now cd14 and no positive OPK yet .... Normally it's around day 16 so hopefully a positive will show up tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Had another acupuncture appointment today - very relaxing!

Good luck Springy! I bought a kit today even though I am going for monitoring. I haven't yet been prescribed anything other than the clomid. This is round one though - might happen. 

Kissyfacelala may know if they do double IUI's - they didn't mention it at my consultation.


----------



## kissyfacelala

I think half hour to 45 min will be enough....they are usually pretty efficient at getting us in and out...first blood then ultrasound and then briefing with nurse and or doctor...they will let you know about any follies and when you need to come back for next tracking day...

good luck for both of us!

good luck to you to Springy! catch that eggy! cheers to a positive OPK tomorrow...first of many positives this month!


----------



## kissyfacelala

they have never mentioned double IUIs to me...and I would imagine it would be 350 for each...as sperm needs to be washed each time...

some say double IUIs do not really increase your chances as you need just one to be right timing...and they base IUI on trigger shot or natural LH surge :shrug:


----------



## Snowbunny

Well good luck tomorrow all. I'm heading to bed so I can be up at 5am:sleep::sleep:


----------



## Springy

Hope your monitoring went well this AM ladies!

Ya I have read that double doesn't necessarily increase the odds but I think its their standard practice. And my cost is $400 for both days of insemination so not that much more for a double. I figure it can't hurt! The first insemination is normally done about 27 to 28 hours after trigger and then the next one at 48 hours so timing wise I think they are done at appropriate times.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who asks to lie down to do blood work ;) When I was being monitored they just knew when they saw me that I had to lie down and sent me to the other room. I have horrible veins - sometimes they can't even find them and when they do often they collapse and they can't get any blood. They have even had to use my hand a few times - I hate it!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! good luck with your cycles kissyfacelala hope your follicles grow and springy this is a natural cycle before starting back IUI next month right? when is everyone else having their IUI? theres a few names on this thread I havent talked to much so hi :wave:

Im back for my ultrasound on monday and hopefully IUI on wednesday. I have family staying with me right now including my mum who doesnt know so its been really hard! I want to surprise her with a bfp but seeing as Im 38 shes starting to ask questions :dohh: we have to leave my house at 6am on monday and wednesday, so I will have to come up with an excuse why so early.

springy I like the idea of the 2 IUIs as I sometimes feel what if the IUI and ovulation are too close together, I like the idea of having some sperm already up there from the day before :thumbup: I will ask my clinic if they do that, as I would probably do some double IUIs before moving on to IVF. 

I always used to ask to lie down for blood, as I get very light headed after. Im not scared of needles, its something that physically happens to me. But this clinic doesnt have any beds, only seats. It really depends on who is doing the blood, some days its great and others really painful. The blood drawn has been the worst part of the whole experience!

good luck everyone!


----------



## Snowbunny

Blood monitoring sucks...lol! I have bad veins as well. When they find one they often collapse. So far there has been one woman at One who has been really good. I'm super nervous about bloodwork tomorrow because it will be two days in a row.

My monitoring went really well this morning. I have three follicles...I think they were 19, 20 and 22. I have it written down somewhere. So tomorrow they may trigger me which would mean my IUI would happen on Friday.

Springy - did you get a positive today?


----------



## kissyfacelala

hehe! way to go Mary! I was so happy when I saw you this morn and you told me you had three follies! so excited for you!

I am going back Friday for more monitoring...just have one follie so far on my right at 10 mm....kinda disappointed but I was looking back at my cycle from last month and at CD12 I did not have any follies greater than 10...so slight improvement this month...we will see what happens on friday...wondering if another follie showing up is possible :shrug:


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Blood monitoring sucks...lol! I have bad veins as well. When they find one they often collapse. So far there has been one woman at One who has been really good. I'm super nervous about bloodwork tomorrow because it will be two days in a row.
> 
> My monitoring went really well this morning. I have three follicles...I think they were 19, 20 and 22. I have it written down somewhere. So tomorrow they may trigger me which would mean my IUI would happen on Friday.
> 
> Springy - did you get a positive today?

I am super frustrated .... today is CD 16 when I would normally ovulate ... I have yet to get a +OPK. I know some people use OPK multiple times a day but I have only ever used it once a day and before my cycle monitoring I was ALWAYS getting little During May I also got a but nothing in June and then July I didn't check as I was having the Lap the week I would be ovulating. Now I'm into August and I am SO frustrated and upset!!!

I told myself not to get my hopes up for August and a natural cycle but I'm feeling really down right now!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Ladies - I need some advice...I have to decide if we're doing the IUI. Today my follies were 23, 23, 27...but sadly I only have a lining of 5 to 5.5. So there is a chance of zero or 3...

Obviously they won't give me stats on triplets, and the prospect scares the bejeezus out of me. If things don't work this month, I won't take clomid next month. I had two follies last month without it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Ladies - I need some advice...I have to decide if we're doing the IUI. Today my follies were 23, 23, 27...but sadly I only have a lining of 5 to 5.5. So there is a chance of zero or 3...
> 
> Obviously they won't give me stats on triplets, and the prospect scares the bejeezus out of me. If things don't work this month, I won't take clomid next month. I had two follies last month without it.
> 
> Thoughts?

Hi Snowbunny!

I asked about my lining the second month I had IUI and it was in the same range as you. They did tell me that anything over 5 / 6 is what they look for when doing an IUI and that by the time there is implantation I would be above what they look for. It needs to be thicker for IVF - not sure why but that is what they told me.

As for the triplets .... it scares the heck out of me too, but with that said, I have personally looked at the situation like this ... it has been 21 months of trying and having 1 follicle there and not ONCE did I come close to a BFP so what are the chances that this ONE month ALL three fertilize and implant?! I personally think it would be unlikely. BUT you and your DH have to be ok with the risks. All I know is when I first started down the path of fertility drugs my OBGYN, who is the Chief of Obstetrics, told me that he had in 18 years seen twins but only ONCE ever seen triplets from clomid and that the one woman he saw it in opted to reduce to twins .... so take that statistic with a grain of salt but looks to me like triplets are pretty rare.

How long have you guys been trying? Remind me again what the fertility issues are?


----------



## Snowbunny

We are unexplained...all we can see is my TSH was a bit on the high side. We've been trying for about a year and a bit now. They just kept warning me because of my age 'multiples are about a 25%' chance. Of course, multiples is not defined.


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> hehe! way to go Mary! I was so happy when I saw you this morn and you told me you had three follies! so excited for you!
> 
> I am going back Friday for more monitoring...just have one follie so far on my right at 10 mm....kinda disappointed but I was looking back at my cycle from last month and at CD12 I did not have any follies greater than 10...so slight improvement this month...we will see what happens on friday...wondering if another follie showing up is possible :shrug:

It was great to meet you - I have my IUI scheduled for tomorrow - had my trigger today, but we may cancel it. The nurse wasn't sure if the Doctor would allow me to do it because my lining was thin. We might try the natural bd and see what happens.


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey Mary....I totally agree with everything Carolyn said....chances of triplets is pretty low as the chances of all three being fertilized and implanted is unlikely....so the IUI decision is in your hands or will doctor just not agree with it??? Was Dr.Karnis around? I do not think Dr.Karnis does IUIs....wonder if Dr.Nick the res doc will be there...I do not trust him to be totally knowledgeable...and thinking about what Carolyn said that by implantation time the lining would be thicker...either way you have a great chance this month...three follies and I suggest :sex: on your own too...did you have a natural LH surge?

going back tomorrow to see my follie and hope that my IUI is sunday or monday...had a really stressful day at work today...one of my coworkers was really rude to me and treated me like garbage....she doesn't respect anyone at work...I get along great with everybody at work except her...oh well tomorrow another day and thankfully i do not deal too much with her :) hoping the irritation does not affect my cycle..don't think stress would delay ovulation this close to ovulation day...I am CD13 with at least 12 mm follicle...assuming it grew from 10 mm over yesterday and today :shrug:

how you doing Carolyn? any positive OPKs yet...I really hope you have a natural cycle this month...ovulation just may be delayed a bit due to the stress of the lap????

:dust: to all of us...be back in a bit...gonna help DH outside tying up some flowers that get in the way when he cuts the grass....haha for him...but he may run over my flowers!! LOL


----------



## Snowbunny

Dr. Karnis wasn't in today. The nurse consulted with Dr. Amin who said I may proceed with IUI, but it was up to me. The other problem with the lining is that it was 7 yesterday and 5sh today - so it is going backwards. There is the chance that it will drop even lower. The nurse asked if I was a gambler...lol.
I didn't have an LH surge but they triggered me in case I decided to do the IUI tomorrow. 

Sorry to hear about the coworker. Don't let her get to you. We want to keep your stress level down and get that folly ready for the IUI!

Carolyn, good luck. I saw your pic on another thread and I think it's looking positive to me.

Not sure if the trigger has hormones - but I am a wreck!:cry: I just wish I knew the right decision to make.

All the best ladies :dust:



kissyfacelala said:


> hey Mary....I totally agree with everything Carolyn said....chances of triplets is pretty low as the chances of all three being fertilized and implanted is unlikely....so the IUI decision is in your hands or will doctor just not agree with it??? Was Dr.Karnis around? I do not think Dr.Karnis does IUIs....wonder if Dr.Nick the res doc will be there...I do not trust him to be totally knowledgeable...and thinking about what Carolyn said that by implantation time the lining would be thicker...either way you have a great chance this month...three follies and I suggest :sex: on your own too...did you have a natural LH surge?
> 
> going back tomorrow to see my follie and hope that my IUI is sunday or monday...had a really stressful day at work today...one of my coworkers was really rude to me and treated me like garbage....she doesn't respect anyone at work...I get along great with everybody at work except her...oh well tomorrow another day and thankfully i do not deal too much with her :) hoping the irritation does not affect my cycle..don't think stress would delay ovulation this close to ovulation day...I am CD13 with at least 12 mm follicle...assuming it grew from 10 mm over yesterday and today :shrug:
> 
> how you doing Carolyn? any positive OPKs yet...I really hope you have a natural cycle this month...ovulation just may be delayed a bit due to the stress of the lap????
> 
> :dust: to all of us...be back in a bit...gonna help DH outside tying up some flowers that get in the way when he cuts the grass....haha for him...but he may run over my flowers!! LOL


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> We are unexplained...all we can see is my TSH was a bit on the high side. We've been trying for about a year and a bit now. They just kept warning me because of my age 'multiples are about a 25%' chance. Of course, multiples is not defined.

We are unexplained as well and were told that with my age 32 at the time, that with clomid twins was only about 10% and higher order multiples even less chance. Personally I want three follicles in one month - I figure it gives me better odds of having one of them fertilize!

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Springy

Yep it was definitely a positive! It got darker in the few minutes after I snappe the photo with my phone. I called hubby right away and said you need to come home from work as he was working late!!! 

So we will have BD 5 days in a row around ovulation so there isn't more we can do! Up to nature to take it's course now :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

way to go Carolyn! catch that egg! xxxxx for you :):):):)

good luck Mary..I know you will make the right decision....I would go for it...because you just never know it may be your month.... :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> We are unexplained...all we can see is my TSH was a bit on the high side. We've been trying for about a year and a bit now. They just kept warning me because of my age 'multiples are about a 25%' chance. Of course, multiples is not defined.

Meant to ask - did they put you on medication for your thyroid? My levels were elevated too and they put me on 0.1 mg synthroid. What were your levels? Mine were 6.72 in February and 5.8 in March. Two weeks after starting the drugs I was back under 1.0!


----------



## kissyfacelala

so my follie was 14 mm today...going back on Sunday for more tracking...things going very slowly...but I asked to compare my lining from this cycle to last cycle and lining is very good and I think increasing my clomid next month is a possibility...hoping there isn't a next cycle but if there is i want 100 mg clomid...things need to be faster and I wouldn't mind two or more follies...

hey Mary! how you feelin? did you do the IUI? are you crampy?

how you doin today Carolyn? are you in the two week wait?


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> so my follie was 14 mm today...going back on Sunday for more tracking...things going very slowly...but I asked to compare my lining from this cycle to last cycle and lining is very good and I think increasing my clomid next month is a possibility...hoping there isn't a next cycle but if there is i want 100 mg clomid...things need to be faster and I wouldn't mind two or more follies...
> 
> hey Mary! how you feelin? did you do the IUI? are you crampy?
> 
> how you doin today Carolyn? are you in the two week wait?

Your follicle should grow about 0.2mm each day so by Sunday you should be at around 18 - 20mm - I think they will ask you to trigger on Sunday which means an IUI on Monday! Fingers crossed for you!!!!!

Well I'm having some cramping today which I am HOPING is a good sign that I'm ovulating!!! I reminded my hubby that before he heads to the Jays game tonight he has to "make a deposit" to which he laughed and said, "yes, I do"!!

So as of tomorrow I'm in the dreaded TWW ..... 

Mary - let us know how it went today!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Well late last night we decided that we would try it on our own this month. We were just worried that the combination of the thin lining and my thyroid it might not be in our best interest. The nurse really hinted that she thought I should just try the old :sex: thing and see how that goes. 

Man that trigger shot really kicks things in gear. I've been cramping like crazy. I poas this morning just for giggles...not even sure if it works since I took the shot but I got a smiley face. So last night, tonight and tomorrow night my dh will be making his deposit and then we'll join you gals in the 2ww.

Carolyn my thyroid was around 5.4, but there was something abnormal about the other number as well. After a week they got it down to 4.4 and doubled my dose to 50mcg of syntroid. I get it tested again at the end of next week. Did you notice any change after taking it? I've been on it around 3sh weeks now and I swear I have more energy.

Monica - so rooting for your folly. I'm happy your lining is doing well too! Here's hoping to no clomid next month!

Thanks to everyone for their support yesterday. It was a really tough decision. I have an appointment with Dr. Karnis on Wednesday to discuss the clomid and what I can do to ensure a good lining next month - although I hope we get a semi natural miracle.


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Well late last night we decided that we would try it on our own this month. We were just worried that the combination of the thin lining and my thyroid it might not be in our best interest. The nurse really hinted that she thought I should just try the old :sex: thing and see how that goes.
> 
> Man that trigger shot really kicks things in gear. I've been cramping like crazy. I poas this morning just for giggles...not even sure if it works since I took the shot but I got a smiley face. So last night, tonight and tomorrow night my dh will be making his deposit and then we'll join you gals in the 2ww.
> 
> Carolyn my thyroid was around 5.4, but there was something abnormal about the other number as well. After a week they got it down to 4.4 and doubled my dose to 50mcg of syntroid. I get it tested again at the end of next week. Did you notice any change after taking it? I've been on it around 3sh weeks now and I swear I have more energy.
> 
> Monica - so rooting for your folly. I'm happy your lining is doing well too! Here's hoping to no clomid next month!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support yesterday. It was a really tough decision. I have an appointment with Dr. Karnis on Wednesday to discuss the clomid and what I can do to ensure a good lining next month - although I hope we get a semi natural miracle.

Well even with :sex: and 3 follicles your chances are more than with just one follicle - praying that both you and I have our "au natural" miracles this month!

Did you find with the trigger that the injection site was really painful??? I could hardly sleep after I had it b/c it was so sore!!!

I'm on the 100mcg dose and mine dropped within 3 weeks to under 1 so hopefully you will see the same thing! And yes I have WAY more energy than I did before. I forgot to refill my prescription right away so I went about 10 days without in at the end of June / beginning of July and EVERYDAY I came home and wanted to have a nap - now I'm back to totally normal feeling. Its amazing even with a slightly elevated number how much it can affect your body.

I know the biggest side effect of clomid is that it thins your lining so could be that your lining was thinner because of the clomid. I know when you move to injectable drugs that doesn't affect your lining.

Mary when will you test??? I am thinking around the 27th of Aug ....


----------



## Snowbunny

My sister in law found out her TSH was 38...her doctor told her it wasn't that bad! She had her second last September, so that could be the cause. They say pregnancy can play a big part in your thyroid.

I did the trigger in my arm and it was surprisingly pain free. Nothing like the flu shot. I do think it has made me crampy and cranky though. 

I'm not sure when I'll test. If I stick with my normal 28 day cycle, then day one for me would be Monday, August 29th. Although technically my ovulation date would be today/tomorrow, so then 14 dpo would be the 26/27th. I usually start spotting a few days early so I'll probably end up poas by the 26th. I doubt I will make it longer than that.

My friend had a beautiful baby girl this week. I was so happy for her, but it was so hard to visit her at the hospital surrounded by all the babies. To make matters worse it was tour day and I was surrounded by pregnant women.


----------



## Springy

I hear you ... I'm surrounded by pregnant women and friends with babies!! Some days I am good with it, however others I am really a bit bitchy and nasty b/c I'm jealous!!! Its normal for us to feel that way, if those women were in our position they would feel the same way.


----------



## honeylov

I'm on my 4th round of clomid 100mg and will do IUI on 25th.
My next visit is on the 21st to so some scan.
What did you do to prepare yourself and increase your chance.


----------



## Snowbunny

Honeylov I didn't do anything to prepare other than drink lots of water - helps with the bloodwork. 

Monica - how are the follies today? Did they trigger you?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Mary...no trigger yet...follie only 18 mm...should be tomorrow for IUI on tuesday....lining is good...didnt discuss estrogen level..should have LH surge tomorrow too...

had issues again with bloodwork...Jen wasn't there! she poked me twice and second time was with butterfly needle...then I got dizzy and flushed and had to lay down while waiting for my ultrasound! it was really hot there too! 

try to keep myself hydrated and getting lots of rest....there is not much you can do besides taking your meds and maintaining positive attitude


----------



## Springy

Monica - fingers crossed you surge on your own or they trigger tomorrow! You'll be right behind Mary and I in the tww.

I am so glad I'm not the only one who has had issues with b/w at the fertility clinic! Have you tried to hydrate in the morning before the blood work? What about warm compresses on your arms before they try to find a vein - those things in theory help!


----------



## Snowbunny

Hmmm...warm compress. I might be willing to try that out. Jen has been awesome so far with the b/w. I'm scared to have to meet the other one. I ask to lie down right away. I've 'come to' in someones arms too many times for my liking. I found it uncomfortablly warm in there last week when getting my ultrasound. It must have been uncomfortable after the b/w.

18mm is almost there:thumbup:. For sure you'll be joining us in the 2ww soon.


----------



## missmarls

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well! Looks like everyone is on pretty much the same point in their cycle... Snowbunny, looks like you'll have a good shot with so many follies!
I *finally* got an appt with the surgeon who will be doing my lap...consult isnt until Sept 7 though so impatiently waiting. I ovulated yesterday, and even though I'm sure it won't happen, made sure to BD all weekend long!


----------



## kissyfacelala

follie was 21 mm today...lining was 8 and my estrogen from yesterday was 1672...gave me trigger shot and IUI is tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:

will be testing september 1 in Portugal! I think I will wait for AF to be due this cycle...no POAS! wanna concentrate on my trip and finishing things at work so I can have three weeks of nothing but relaxation and tranquility! heaven knows I need it....I am emotionally and physically exhausted! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> follie was 21 mm today...lining was 8 and my estrogen from yesterday was 1672...gave me trigger shot and IUI is tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> will be testing september 1 in Portugal! I think I will wait for AF to be due this cycle...no POAS! wanna concentrate on my trip and finishing things at work so I can have three weeks of nothing but relaxation and tranquility! heaven knows I need it....I am emotionally and physically exhausted! :wacko::wacko:

Yay!!! Wishing you luck tomorrow morning :) I'll have all my fingers and toes crossed for you that this is your cycle.

Definitely NO POAS and NO symptom spotting while you are away! Enjoy the trip and time away with your hubby! Lord knows we could all use some good R&R and break from the stress of TTC!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Great news Monica! So excited for you!:thumbup:

Definitely no POAS - I agree 100% with Carolyn. Enjoy that vacay. This is a trying process (all worth it though) and you will do yourself a big favour by enjoying it. Besides, I'll likely be poas enough for all of us...lol.


----------



## kissyfacelala

So I am back from the IUI...piece of cake today...Dr.Hughes did it...he pinched me a bit with the speculum but other than that he was very gentle and it was over before I knew it....so I am in the two week wait! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

DH's count was 7.4 million post wash with 65% motility :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: a lot better than last month! vitamins are working or just luck....we did abstain for 2 days this month...so that may have helped too...

very pleased and my estrogen from yest was good and I was staring to surge naturally but doc was really happy we did the ovidrel yest.

so now we wait....AF due Sep 1...hope she gets lost....I will be overseas and hopefully she can't swim, or fly or have a boat to find me.... :rofl:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for all of us! and thanks for all the support :hugs:


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> So I am back from the IUI...piece of cake today...Dr.Hughes did it...he pinched me a bit with the speculum but other than that he was very gentle and it was over before I knew it....so I am in the two week wait! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> DH's count was 7.4 million post wash with 65% motility :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: a lot better than last month! vitamins are working or just luck....we did abstain for 2 days this month...so that may have helped too...
> 
> very pleased and my estrogen from yest was good and I was staring to surge naturally but doc was really happy we did the ovidrel yest.
> 
> so now we wait....AF due Sep 1...hope she gets lost....I will be overseas and hopefully she can't swim, or fly or have a boat to find me.... :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for all of us! and thanks for all the support :hugs:

Yay!!! Fingers crossed ladies that ALL three of us get our BFPs! We all deserve it. Enjoy our vacation and let's hope that she isn't like Santa and can't find you in Europe ;)


----------



## Snowbunny

Great news Monica! A good lining, definite follicle and good swimmers:spermy::yipee:

Welcome to the 2ww!!! Remember, no poas. Enjoy and have lots of :sex:


----------



## hockey24

Get lost and stay lost AF!!! :haha:


----------



## Snowbunny

Well I had my follow up apmnt today and my Doc didn't recommend me continuing with Clomid due to the thinning of lining I experienced. Unfortunately if this month doesn't take I'll moving on to injectibles = more visits to the clinic and more $$. She is also worried that because I produced so many follicles I might develop a cyst which will mean sitting out next month. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen. She didn't seem too hopeful about my chances this month with my lining around 5. 

Sorry, just needed to vent:growlmad:. Thanks for listening.


----------



## kissyfacelala

so sorry Mary :( that just sucks but remember by the time the egg is ready for implantation your lining should be good.....don't lose faith!! there is always hope!

AF is never going to find us again!

as for me, feeling good and focusing on a lot of other things besides POAS...LOL
have my cousins coming over on Saturday for dinner...planning my menu...ribs, rice, onion rings and corn....with cheesecake popsicles for dessert...right now I am taking a break from making pickles...my cucumber plants produced 37 cucumbers! so I am making pickles for the first time using the little unripe ones....countdown is on!! 10 days to our vacation! cleaning up the house, packing, finishing things at work....busy busy busy! just the way I like it...to keep my mind of my little bean growing and sticking :)

:dust:


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> so sorry Mary :( that just sucks but remember by the time the egg is ready for implantation your lining should be good.....don't lose faith!! there is always hope!
> 
> AF is never going to find us again!
> 
> as for me, feeling good and focusing on a lot of other things besides POAS...LOL
> have my cousins coming over on Saturday for dinner...planning my menu...ribs, rice, onion rings and corn....with cheesecake popsicles for dessert...right now I am taking a break from making pickles...my cucumber plants produced 37 cucumbers! so I am making pickles for the first time using the little unripe ones....countdown is on!! 10 days to our vacation! cleaning up the house, packing, finishing things at work....busy busy busy! just the way I like it...to keep my mind of my little bean growing and sticking :)
> 
> :dust:

Mmmm...cheesecake popsicles! Sounds delicious.


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Well I had my follow up apmnt today and my Doc didn't recommend me continuing with Clomid due to the thinning of lining I experienced. Unfortunately if this month doesn't take I'll moving on to injectibles = more visits to the clinic and more $$. She is also worried that because I produced so many follicles I might develop a cyst which will mean sitting out next month. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen. She didn't seem too hopeful about my chances this month with my lining around 5.
> 
> Sorry, just needed to vent:growlmad:. Thanks for listening.

Mary I'm really hoping that you don't end up with cysts and have to sit some time out! Did they tell you what injectables? I am pretty sure that I will be moving to Gonal F in September if this natural cycle doesn't work - which I'm already being negative about .... I know I know its only 6 or 7dpo way to early for jumping to conclusions, but I just can't help but feel that this was once again another "bust" this month.

Do you have benefits that cover your drugs? I am lucky that I have 6 cycles of fertility treatments in a lifetime so we discussed how many IVF we would ever do as those drugs are like $5K a month and we decided that 2 rounds on injectables at approximately $1K per month would be our limit and that would go through my benefits and then the other 4 cycles would be set aside for the cost of IVF drugs. 

I know its jumping ahead but I'm a planner ;) Have you looked at your clinic's IVF statistics?

Way to keep busy Monica! I have been busy in the evenings and on the weekend so I don't have time to think about or obsess about the TWW .... however during the workday sitting at my desk is a WHOLE other story! I feel like all I do is stress and think about it and wonder "Will this EVER happen for me?!"


----------



## kissyfacelala

[/QUOTE]
Way to keep busy Monica! I have been busy in the evenings and on the weekend so I don't have time to think about or obsess about the TWW .... however during the workday sitting at my desk is a WHOLE other story! I feel like all I do is stress and think about it and wonder "Will this EVER happen for me?!"[/QUOTE]

I hear ya! at work I am the same way....I think and think and more think about things....it will happen for us!! its only a matter of time! we are overdue!!


----------



## Snowbunny

We didn't discuss any names of the injectibles. She said if I need them the nurse will discuss and show me how to use if there are no cysts on my Day 3 scan. 

My benefits are great for everything but fertility. They will not cover anything related to it. So far everything has been out of pocket and will continue to be. We haven't talked about how many rounds we'd try of injectibles before we move on, but likely more than 2 or 3 since IVF is so expensive. You are so lucky to have great benefits!

I'm already being negative about my chances too. I think it's a self protection thing - you know, if I don't get too excited I won't be let down.:shrug: 

We are going away this weekend so I won't have a chance to obsess about things. Luckily things are crazy at work right now so I don't have time to worry about things there.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## scoobydrlp

missmarls said:


> my job is pretty physical so when I had the Clomid bloat, my coworkers would do anything that involved heavy lifting. Luckily I work with all women, so they are pretty understanding!


Your post and profile picture led me to look at your profile details...I'm a veterinary assistant too! Do you ever worry that your exposure to radiation and anesthesia could be causing fertility problems? I have that concern, and have asked my ob/gyn who has assured me that it isn't an issue. But I still kind of wonder.


----------



## missmarls

scoobydrlp said:


> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> my job is pretty physical so when I had the Clomid bloat, my coworkers would do anything that involved heavy lifting. Luckily I work with all women, so they are pretty understanding!
> 
> 
> Your post and profile picture led me to look at your profile details...I'm a veterinary assistant too! Do you ever worry that your exposure to radiation and anesthesia could be causing fertility problems? I have that concern, and have asked my ob/gyn who has assured me that it isn't an issue. But I still kind of wonder.Click to expand...

I don't really as I work at a Humane Society and we don't do surgeries or rads in house, when I was working at the Veterinary College I was more concerned but didn't spend much time in the anesthesia or radiology dept. I think as long as you track your hours in radiology before pregnancy and wear a mask in anesthesia if you do become pregnant, you should be fine. And honestly? Those folks working in anesthesia were a fertile bunch...when I left there were about 7 or 8 pregnant ladies in there!!


----------



## froliky2011

I am having my first IUI end of next week. According to my ultrasound I had 16 follicles and the donor had a count of 100+ million one time and 320+ million the second time. However, the doctor said some sperm freeze well and others do not. I am nervous though because they said they were just going natural (I don't think they are going to give me a trigger or anything). I don't want multiples, but I also am hoping for the best chance of conception. I was just curious if anyone else did it naturally? Thanks. Baby dust to everyone. This is such a ride!


----------



## scoobydrlp

missmarls said:


> Those folks working in anesthesia were a fertile bunch...when I left there were about 7 or 8 pregnant ladies in there!!


That's encouraging!! Thanks!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Babydust to you all i am going tommarrow to my re and find out what our next step is gonna be im nervous. I was able to see my results but do any one know wat test they do to check to see if u oed?


----------



## Springy

Well ladies thought I would drop in and give an update as I've been off BnB for a week or so - trying to give myself a mental break during the TWW - hoping it helps me relax and not be so anxious!! I'm now around 10dpo and while I am "thinking" that my boobs hurt I am positive this is totally in my head .... I am doing NO symptom spotting and just trying to relax.

I did have my follow up with my Dr. yesterday afternoon to determine the path forward if the natural cycle doesn't work and to get more information on the results from the laproscopy. He said that everything is totally normal other than the 3 small stage 1 patches of endometriosis they removed so there is no physical reason why we cannot get pregnant. Also indicated that my hormone levels, my progesterone, my lining thickness has been fine throughout the cycle monitoring so no need to worry about anything there - it is just the attempt to get me to produce more follicles. 

So the plan is to try Gonal F next month and one more month after that if required and then we would be off to IVF as that would be four failed IUI and 7 failed stimulated cycles. I have my injection training tomorrow afternoon and will start the drugs next week - YIKES - if no luck this month!!!! I'm SO paranoid about the Gonal F pen, despite the fact that so many of you tell me its easy peasy. Any tips for making it less painful?????


----------



## Snowbunny

I totally know what you mean Carolyn! I am trying so hard not to SS and to just stay positive! Great news on the laproscopy!!! Hope this month is your month.

Let me know all about your training. If this cycle doesn't work then I'm off for training too.

I have no idea though when I should test. If I go 14 days after trigger it will be the 25th, if I test 14 days after ovulation then I would expect the 26th. However, if I go by my 'normal' cycle I wouldn't officially be late until the 29th. I don't want to test too early.


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> I totally know what you mean Carolyn! I am trying so hard not to SS and to just stay positive! Great news on the laproscopy!!! Hope this month is your month.
> 
> Let me know all about your training. If this cycle doesn't work then I'm off for training too.
> 
> I have no idea though when I should test. If I go 14 days after trigger it will be the 25th, if I test 14 days after ovulation then I would expect the 26th. However, if I go by my 'normal' cycle I wouldn't officially be late until the 29th. I don't want to test too early.

I'll post an update today after I get back from the training. Although working in the industry, writing labels for this type of product I have a pretty good idea what I am suppose to do with the "pen" but I'll see what tips they have for me!

I also am not sure when to test ... I got the positive OPK on Thursday 11th so I either ovulated on the 12th or even maybe on the 13th. AF would be due on the 26th so I think I'm going to wait till the 27th at a minimum to test, if not the 28th ;)


----------



## Snowbunny

I'm trying to wait too! Although it's getting harder day by day.


----------



## Springy

Ok update on the training .... it was REALLY overwhelming! However, the information material and the stuff they gave me looks pretty straight forward and I think the actual injecting part will be ok.

I was having MAJOR meltdowns after the training and yesterday because I cannot believe it has come to this. I keep thinking "this is not fair! why me? why us? what did we do to deserve this?" and then the fear and panic set in that if this doesn't work that we will be faced with IVF and at that point that is our last resort ... and I guess the reality set in of where we are, what little options we have left and that I might need to accept the fact that kids are not meant to be for us. So needless to say its been a rough few days.

Still trying to hold out some HOPE that I won't need to do this at all .... I think I'm going to try and wait till Sunday morning to POAS - Sunday would be 2 days late. 

What about you? Have you picked your test date???


----------



## froliky2011

Springy said:


> Ok update on the training .... it was REALLY overwhelming! However, the information material and the stuff they gave me looks pretty straight forward and I think the actual injecting part will be ok.
> 
> I was having MAJOR meltdowns after the training and yesterday because I cannot believe it has come to this. I keep thinking "this is not fair! why me? why us? what did we do to deserve this?" and then the fear and panic set in that if this doesn't work that we will be faced with IVF and at that point that is our last resort ... and I guess the reality set in of where we are, what little options we have left and that I might need to accept the fact that kids are not meant to be for us. So needless to say its been a rough few days.
> 
> Still trying to hold out some HOPE that I won't need to do this at all .... I think I'm going to try and wait till Sunday morning to POAS - Sunday would be 2 days late.
> 
> What about you? Have you picked your test date???

I know it is so difficult. When I met my husband he was and still is the man of my dreams. Then I found out he could not have kids. It was difficult. You do have time. I have a friend and it took her and her husband two years to conceive naturally. I know it is so tough! Believe me, I am 37 and have watched all my girlfriends, sisters etc. have babies, and I am still waiting. It's hard to believe it will happen when you've gone this long, but I am going to stay positive. On a side note, right before IUI, I had to get a biopsy today for breast cancer and it was a bit tough, but I am moving forward with IUI next month and looking forward to breast feeding! Baby Dust to everyone! It will happen! :hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

I am sending all the babydust possible to you Carolyn!

Unfortunately I'm out this month. The spotting and cramping started yesterday and I broke down and poas'd - BFN! I also had a major meltdown... as I was driving to work. There I am trying to wipe tears off my face and look presentable to walk into work. I'm just so frustrated that I'm here. I am scared to death of needles and here I am waiting for the official Day 1 so I can schedule my day 3 scan...all the time hoping that there are no cysts so I can give myself injections. I know this will be worth it in the end, but wow, it is emotional. 

I did see a naturopath today to start accupuncture. At this point I'm willing to try anything.

I am so hoping you'll get your BFP this month. 

Oh, my laptop died...I'm borrowing a computer right now. Not sure how often I'll get on until I get a new pc.

TTYL and good luck to all.


----------



## Springy

Hey!

I am out too .... Af showed up today :( so I have to call my clinic tomorrow and book my cd3 u/s and go for blood work. 

Really hoping that the injectables work for both of us!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

so sorry Carolyn and Mary! I was so hoping this would be it for both of you!

many hugs and the best of luck to you next cycle! it will happen its only a matter of time!
:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Springy

Monica hoping you are having a great vacation!!! 

Mary - had my day 3 scan today and got my injections. Sat down before dinner to give it to myself and within 2 min it was done and over with and I never even felt the needle! I am a needle phobe and it was SO easy!!! I definitely think I'm overcoming my fear of needles. Today when I had my blood drawn I didn't even need my iPod :)

Monica - still hoping you get your BFP and don't have to do any more of this like Mary and I are having to!!


----------



## zhi2

good luck for you


----------



## sarahincanada

just checking in....kissyfacelala are you waiting for your 2nd IUI results? I hope 2nd time was lucky for you! :dust:

springy I posted to you in another thread, good luck this cycle I hope its the one for you so all this ttc lark can be over :hugs:

my AF is due on Thursday or Friday and I fully expect her to come....this months cycle was not a great one... only 1 plus a cyst which they say isnt doing anything plus timing issues where we BD'd the day before hubby gave a sample for IUI so only 5 million. If I didnt get pregnant with 4 follicles and 29 million sperm I dont expect to with 1 follicle and 5 million sperm!! but you never know I guess.


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Monica hoping you are having a great vacation!!!
> 
> Mary - had my day 3 scan today and got my injections. Sat down before dinner to give it to myself and within 2 min it was done and over with and I never even felt the needle! I am a needle phobe and it was SO easy!!! I definitely think I'm overcoming my fear of needles. Today when I had my blood drawn I didn't even need my iPod :)
> 
> Monica - still hoping you get your BFP and don't have to do any more of this like Mary and I are having to!!

I am so happy to hear the needle went well. Plus so proud of you for not using the ipod during blood:thumbup:! I am just charging mine so it's ready for Wednesday. You are much braver than me...lol.

After 4 days of spotting AF officially showed up today. I booked my Day 3 scans and needle training for 8:30AM Wednesday...thankfully my boss is out of town. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for no cysts. 

My DH is travelling for 3 days right around the IUI date. I'm hoping my timing follows last cycle and he can get in there on the Friday morning before he leaves. He has been doing this trip with his Dad and Uncles for almost 30 years and I would hate for him to miss it.

Monica - wherever you are, I hope you are enjoying your vacay and that you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Okay - so Day 3 success! No cysts!

I have two resting follicles around 11 and 12...they only put me on 37.5 Gonal F because they are worried about overstimulating.

The first needle did not hurt at all. Although I did cheat - had my husband do it for me. I chose my thigh instead of my stomach because I thought it might hurt less. I go back on Monday to see how I've reacted.

Good luck all.


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Okay - so Day 3 success! No cysts!
> 
> I have two resting follicles around 11 and 12...they only put me on 37.5 Gonal F because they are worried about overstimulating.
> 
> The first needle did not hurt at all. Although I did cheat - had my husband do it for me. I chose my thigh instead of my stomach because I thought it might hurt less. I go back on Monday to see how I've reacted.
> 
> Good luck all.

Ya if you have an 11 and a 12 already they don't want to overstimulate too much! My day 7 scan is tomorrow ... I have all my fingers and toes crossed that I have 3 or 4 follicles this month. I might cry if I don't!!!

The needles have been ok all week this week - I don't find they hurt at all. It is all mental and looking at it going in is what bothers me the most!!! Hoping I don't need to many more meds as its $$$$$ .... I assume you just bought a 300IU pen if you're only on 37.5 IU?


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ya if you have an 11 and a 12 already they don't want to overstimulate too much! My day 7 scan is tomorrow ... I have all my fingers and toes crossed that I have 3 or 4 follicles this month. I might cry if I don't!!!
> 
> The needles have been ok all week this week - I don't find they hurt at all. It is all mental and looking at it going in is what bothers me the most!!! Hoping I don't need to many more meds as its $$$$$ .... I assume you just bought a 300IU pen if you're only on 37.5 IU?
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! I hope all goes well. You are so right - the thought is the worst part of the needle. The meds are expensive...although not sure how much since I haven't gotten my bill yet. The Dr. told me around $350. I did buy a 300IU pen so should have plenty this round unless something changes on Monday. Keep us posted on your scan.Click to expand...


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ya if you have an 11 and a 12 already they don't want to overstimulate too much! My day 7 scan is tomorrow ... I have all my fingers and toes crossed that I have 3 or 4 follicles this month. I might cry if I don't!!!
> 
> The needles have been ok all week this week - I don't find they hurt at all. It is all mental and looking at it going in is what bothers me the most!!! Hoping I don't need to many more meds as its $$$$$ .... I assume you just bought a 300IU pen if you're only on 37.5 IU?
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! I hope all goes well. You are so right - the thought is the worst part of the needle. The meds are expensive...although not sure how much since I haven't gotten my bill yet. The Dr. told me around $350. I did buy a 300IU pen so should have plenty this round unless something changes on Monday. Keep us posted on your scan.Click to expand...
> 
> Scan went well this AM - 2 for sure if not 3 follicles, I want to say 1.2, 1.1 and 1.0 (or another at 1.1). I am to inject another 150IU tonight and then back again tomorrow to see. Said after tonight they will probably reduce the amount of Gonal F .... Our clinic price for the 300 IU is $325 my 900 IU pen was $972! They won't dispense our drugs till we pay - must be nice to get a bill.
> 
> When do you go back?Click to expand...


----------



## Snowbunny

Great news - you were hoping for more than one folly and you got it! I really hope you are done with the needles. Are you doing them yourself? I'm just not sure if I could.

I go back on Day 8 - Monday @ 9:15am. I'm hoping they tell me to stop my needles that day...lol. If not I need more needles because my pen only came with 5. 

My poor hubby has an ear infection and a cold. He's on antibiotics and I really hope it doesn't mess up his swimmers.

The pharmacy at my clinic has my benefit info and my credit card. They try my benefits, get the big fat no, and then charge my credit card. I usually see the charge a couple of days later.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Snowbunny 
i hope everything works for you i go for my day 3 u/s tommarrow which is saturday so i am hoping no cyst please wish me luck


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Great news - you were hoping for more than one folly and you got it! I really hope you are done with the needles. Are you doing them yourself? I'm just not sure if I could.
> 
> I go back on Day 8 - Monday @ 9:15am. I'm hoping they tell me to stop my needles that day...lol. If not I need more needles because my pen only came with 5.
> 
> My poor hubby has an ear infection and a cold. He's on antibiotics and I really hope it doesn't mess up his swimmers.
> 
> The pharmacy at my clinic has my benefit info and my credit card. They try my benefits, get the big fat no, and then charge my credit card. I usually see the charge a couple of days later.

At today's scan (day 8) there are actually SEVEN follicles!!! They do not believe that a few of them will actually make it as they are smaller than the others. Once again asked me to reduce my dose tonight down to 75IU as I have responded really well..

HORRIBLE time getting blood this morning - tried both arms and eventually had to use my left hand to get it. The nurses are so good with me and I managed to make it through with no issues all on my own!

As for me - yep do all my injections myself and am finding them really easy. Its all in my head when I look at it - if I could inject it without looking then it would be even easier than it already is ;)

As for the antibiotics affecting DH sperm .... spermies are made about 3 months in advance so anything he's giving you this month as a sample was made months ago so I wouldn't stress about the drugs. Worry more about him getting better and being able to give a sample next week when its needed :)

Anything exciting planned for the long weekend??


----------



## Snowbunny

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Snowbunny
> i hope everything works for you i go for my day 3 u/s tommarrow which is saturday so i am hoping no cyst please wish me luck

How did it go today mrsdavisthe1? Hope all went as planned.


----------



## Snowbunny

Carolyn - so happy for you! Seven is awesome! When do you go for your next scan?

No big plans for the weekend. We have a couple of family bbq's, some mtn biking and that's about it. Oh, I should probably get a new computer too! I'm just taking it easy and getting ready for Monday. HOw about you?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi everyone u/s baseline went well no cyst which i was prasing god. i start my 50mg of clomid today and later next week i have to wait for a call from the place that sends the injection medication to me and they will overnite them to me i go on the 12th for another u/s
How is everyone else?


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Carolyn - so happy for you! Seven is awesome! When do you go for your next scan?
> 
> No big plans for the weekend. We have a couple of family bbq's, some mtn biking and that's about it. Oh, I should probably get a new computer too! I'm just taking it easy and getting ready for Monday. HOw about you?

Ya - I was shocked when he said 7! Today when we went he said that most likely 2 or 3 of them won't be mature enough when we trigger ovulation so that will put me with the ideal 4 or 5 follicles. Just need one sticky bean right?!?

We had friends over for a BBQ tonight but it was too hot out for the baby to be outside so really hubby BBQ and we sat inside and socialized!

Good luck Monday morning! Let me know it goes :) praying you get the follicles developing like I did on Gonal f!


----------



## Springy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hi everyone u/s baseline went well no cyst which i was prasing god. i start my 50mg of clomid today and later next week i have to wait for a call from the place that sends the injection medication to me and they will overnite them to me i go on the 12th for another u/s
> How is everyone else?

Yay for no cysts! Good luck with the clomid. My advice would be to take it at night - less chance of side effects!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Thank u springy thats wat ive been tld im already feeling nausous and this is my first day taking them so i hve to take two 50 mg which is 100 i hope it wrks


----------



## pixie77

Springy said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Great news - you were hoping for more than one folly and you got it! I really hope you are done with the needles. Are you doing them yourself? I'm just not sure if I could.
> 
> I go back on Day 8 - Monday @ 9:15am. I'm hoping they tell me to stop my needles that day...lol. If not I need more needles because my pen only came with 5.
> 
> My poor hubby has an ear infection and a cold. He's on antibiotics and I really hope it doesn't mess up his swimmers.
> 
> The pharmacy at my clinic has my benefit info and my credit card. They try my benefits, get the big fat no, and then charge my credit card. I usually see the charge a couple of days later.
> 
> At today's scan (day 8) there are actually SEVEN follicles!!! They do not believe that a few of them will actually make it as they are smaller than the others. Once again asked me to reduce my dose tonight down to 75IU as I have responded really well..
> 
> HORRIBLE time getting blood this morning - tried both arms and eventually had to use my left hand to get it. The nurses are so good with me and I managed to make it through with no issues all on my own!
> 
> As for me - yep do all my injections myself and am finding them really easy. Its all in my head when I look at it - if I could inject it without looking then it would be even easier than it already is ;)
> 
> As for the antibiotics affecting DH sperm .... spermies are made about 3 months in advance so anything he's giving you this month as a sample was made months ago so I wouldn't stress about the drugs. Worry more about him getting better and being able to give a sample next week when its needed :)
> 
> Anything exciting planned for the long weekend??Click to expand...

Hey,

You are one day behind me I think. I am on day 9 now and have to go for a further scan tomorrow and they want me in on wed or thurs, but they are still to decide.
We are trying IUI naturally with no drugs to start with, due to early menopause running in the family. So far my 3 follies still look quite small, keeping my fingers crossed they'll do a lot of growing before wed.

After your IUI, will you rest? I've heard some people say its good to and others just go back to work. I'm a teacher and its the first week of a new term, pretty bad timing for my boss.
:flower:


----------



## Springy

Pixie - I have had 2 IUI before and have always gone back to work, mind you I sit at a desk and so it's not strenuous. I had extensive discussions about working out, running, playing sports etc and there is NO evidence that working out will effect implantation. One month I did nothing after my IUI and went stir crazy. The next month I went to the gym but just took it easy and didn't go full out. 

I have to go back again tomorrow morning as my follicles still are not ready to be triggered and I now have an additional 2 follicles! Im really upset because I am now in jeopardy of losing the cycle because of too many!! Ughggg talk about a roller coaster.


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey...boarding to paris in 20 minutes...having a fabulous time....

AF showed up again.....onto cycle # whatever...lost count...oh well try again soon....

hugs


----------



## sarahincanada

hey springy! how are you doing? how many follicles do you have and is your IUI this week? what meds are you on? Im on CD2 and going to Mount Sinai tomorrow and will ask to switch to injectables (3 months on clomid is enough and this month I only have 1 follicle). I would love to know more about yours as I dont know much about injectables. hope this is your month :flower:

kissyfacelala glad you are having a nice time and sorry the witch got you, Im CD2 myself and ready for another cycle, hope the next one is going be good for both of us!!


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> hey...boarding to paris in 20 minutes...having a fabulous time....
> 
> AF showed up again.....onto cycle # whatever...lost count...oh well try again soon....
> 
> hugs

Hey Monica - so sorry the witch got you.:hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Carolyn - so happy for you! Seven is awesome! When do you go for your next scan?
> 
> No big plans for the weekend. We have a couple of family bbq's, some mtn biking and that's about it. Oh, I should probably get a new computer too! I'm just taking it easy and getting ready for Monday. HOw about you?
> 
> Ya - I was shocked when he said 7! Today when we went he said that most likely 2 or 3 of them won't be mature enough when we trigger ovulation so that will put me with the ideal 4 or 5 follicles. Just need one sticky bean right?!?
> 
> We had friends over for a BBQ tonight but it was too hot out for the baby to be outside so really hubby BBQ and we sat inside and socialized!
> 
> Good luck Monday morning! Let me know it goes :) praying you get the follicles developing like I did on Gonal f!Click to expand...

Things went well this morning. I have two follies on each side. Left - 12 and 10, Right 15 and 8. They figure the 8 and 10 may not make it. I will be back daily and hopefully IUI on Friday. They are sticking with the 37.5 dose of Gonal-F for now. When do you think you'll do your IUI?


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies!

I will be having my IUI tomorrow and Wednesday! When I went for my scan and blood work this AM there were 5 fully mature follicles - One at 19mm, two at 18mm, one at 17mm and one at 16mm. Then there were another two that were smaller which they said "in theory" could be mature enough to hold an egg but not likely.

So we are considering it as FIVE full follicles and with IUI they had to give us the entire speech about risk of multiples etc. etc. At this point hubby and I want to have twins and be done with this stressful journey. Anything more than 3 and we would have to be looking at a reduction, which is something that he and I are both ok with. We recognize it is not for everyone and I respect those who don't feel the way we do but we were not willing to pass up on such a good cycle of response.

So essentially my drug protocol was CD3 - CD7 150IU, CD8 112.5IU, CD9 75IU, CD10 37.5IU ... I used my entire 900IU pen!

So my official test date will be Wednesday September 21st. 

PRAYING that this is my cycle!!

Mary - sounds like your coming along nicely! I think by the end of the week you will probably end up with more follicles than your inital scan shows. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sarah - I had thinning of my lining from the clomid when you compare it to my lining this month on injectables. I would HIGHLY recommend injectables. Yes they can be $$ but being a complete WOOS about needles if I can do them anyone can and the response rates are SO much better with them than with clomid.

Monica - I am SO sorry that the witch appeared on your vacation. Take sometime when you get back to be angry, upset and frustrated that the cycle wasn't your cycle. Then try to get back to being positive and remember that you WILL get your BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I will be having my IUI tomorrow and Wednesday! When I went for my scan and blood work this AM there were 5 fully mature follicles - One at 19mm, two at 18mm, one at 17mm and one at 16mm. Then there were another two that were smaller which they said "in theory" could be mature enough to hold an egg but not likely.
> 
> So we are considering it as FIVE full follicles and with IUI they had to give us the entire speech about risk of multiples etc. etc. At this point hubby and I want to have twins and be done with this stressful journey. Anything more than 3 and we would have to be looking at a reduction, which is something that he and I are both ok with. We recognize it is not for everyone and I respect those who don't feel the way we do but we were not willing to pass up on such a good cycle of response.
> 
> So essentially my drug protocol was CD3 - CD7 150IU, CD8 112.5IU, CD9 75IU, CD10 37.5IU ... I used my entire 900IU pen!
> 
> So my official test date will be Wednesday September 21st.
> 
> PRAYING that this is my cycle!!
> 
> Mary - sounds like your coming along nicely! I think by the end of the week you will probably end up with more follicles than your inital scan shows. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Sarah - I had thinning of my lining from the clomid when you compare it to my lining this month on injectables. I would HIGHLY recommend injectables. Yes they can be $$ but being a complete WOOS about needles if I can do them anyone can and the response rates are SO much better with them than with clomid.
> 
> Monica - I am SO sorry that the witch appeared on your vacation. Take sometime when you get back to be angry, upset and frustrated that the cycle wasn't your cycle. Then try to get back to being positive and remember that you WILL get your BFP!!!! :hugs:

Im so excited for you!

so you used the whole of your $900 pen, was there anything else you had to pay for apart from the IUI and trigger shot. Do other people use much less, or more? Im budgeting $1000 for the injectables and hope thats enough. what days did you have to do ultrasounds?

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; this is your month, good luck tomorrow and wednesday, let us know your count.


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Im so excited for you!
> 
> so you used the whole of your $900 pen, was there anything else you had to pay for apart from the IUI and trigger shot. Do other people use much less, or more? Im budgeting $1000 for the injectables and hope thats enough. what days did you have to do ultrasounds?
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; this is your month, good luck tomorrow and wednesday, let us know your count.

So my pen contained 900IU of drugs and was $972 .... then we had the $85 for the Ovidrel / Trigger shot so total cost for the drugs was $1057. The cost depends on how much you need / use for the cycle. You may need less or you may need more. Mary didn't use nearly as much as me so her cost would be lower than mine .... but budgeting the $1000 is a good estimate!

I had ultrasounds on CD3 the from CD7 through CD11 and today is CD12 and I get a break and then I'm back tomorrow for CD13 for another scan. They definitely watch you a lot closer when using injectables!

I'll let you know later what the counts are ... just hoping for a decent number of "boys" to meet up with my 5 - 7 "girls" LOL


----------



## Springy

19.8 million with 99% motility .... number is way down from prior months so I'm bummed about that but I know that 19.8 million is still a good number and that I only need a few good ones to fertilize my eggs!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> 19.8 million with 99% motility .... number is way down from prior months so I'm bummed about that but I know that 19.8 million is still a good number and that I only need a few good ones to fertilize my eggs!!!!

that seems like a great number, what did you have before? I had 29 million my first IUI and then 5 million the 2nd as we had BD'd the day before due to timing issues and my natural surge. You want quality not quantity and Im sure theres 2 great ones in there! plus arent you doing another one this week? and the motility is great!!

I just got back from my ultrasound, Im now on gonal F 75 iu days 3-7 then I go back CD8 for ultrasound. I purchased 2 pens for $668 total, thats good enough for 8 days, so I might need one more. I hope I respond well!


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 19.8 million with 99% motility .... number is way down from prior months so I'm bummed about that but I know that 19.8 million is still a good number and that I only need a few good ones to fertilize my eggs!!!!
> 
> that seems like a great number, what did you have before? I had 29 million my first IUI and then 5 million the 2nd as we had BD'd the day before due to timing issues and my natural surge. You want quality not quantity and Im sure theres 2 great ones in there! plus arent you doing another one this week? and the motility is great!!
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound, Im now on gonal F 75 iu days 3-7 then I go back CD8 for ultrasound. I purchased 2 pens for $668 total, thats good enough for 8 days, so I might need one more. I hope I respond well!Click to expand...

Hi Sarah! I have my fingers crossed that you respond to the Gonal F the way I did :) My first IUI we had 45 & 55 million on back to back days and then for my second IUI we had 321 & 121 million .... so I was devastated to see only 19.8 million today! Which as both the doctor and many women on here have pointed out is still a great number .... but in comparison it is CRAP for him!

Since sperm are made 3 months in advance we looked back from the 321 and 121 million time to see if anything was different. We both did a detox with no alcohol and we were going to the gym 3 or 4 times a week and low and behold his numbers were through the roof! Since we started to take a break in May he has gone back to drinking (not that he drinks a lot but clearly it doesn't take a LOT to drop the numbers!!) and has stopped going to the gym. We already had a chat about it and he knows how upset I am. I explained I'm not pumping myself full of drugs and doing all of this for him to just drink, eat unhealthy and to be a slacker ... this is AS MUCH him as it is me!

And yes I have another insemination tomorrow morning .... our clinic does back to back days.


----------



## missmarls

WoW Springy!! What a great response to the injectables! Fingers crossed this is your month. How did you find the injectables? Better than Clomid side effect wise?


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 19.8 million with 99% motility .... number is way down from prior months so I'm bummed about that but I know that 19.8 million is still a good number and that I only need a few good ones to fertilize my eggs!!!!
> 
> that seems like a great number, what did you have before? I had 29 million my first IUI and then 5 million the 2nd as we had BD'd the day before due to timing issues and my natural surge. You want quality not quantity and Im sure theres 2 great ones in there! plus arent you doing another one this week? and the motility is great!!
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound, Im now on gonal F 75 iu days 3-7 then I go back CD8 for ultrasound. I purchased 2 pens for $668 total, thats good enough for 8 days, so I might need one more. I hope I respond well!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sarah! I have my fingers crossed that you respond to the Gonal F the way I did :) My first IUI we had 45 & 55 million on back to back days and then for my second IUI we had 321 & 121 million .... so I was devastated to see only 19.8 million today! Which as both the doctor and many women on here have pointed out is still a great number .... but in comparison it is CRAP for him!
> 
> Since sperm are made 3 months in advance we looked back from the 321 and 121 million time to see if anything was different. We both did a detox with no alcohol and we were going to the gym 3 or 4 times a week and low and behold his numbers were through the roof! Since we started to take a break in May he has gone back to drinking (not that he drinks a lot but clearly it doesn't take a LOT to drop the numbers!!) and has stopped going to the gym. We already had a chat about it and he knows how upset I am. I explained I'm not pumping myself full of drugs and doing all of this for him to just drink, eat unhealthy and to be a slacker ... this is AS MUCH him as it is me!
> 
> And yes I have another insemination tomorrow morning .... our clinic does back to back days.Click to expand...

wow those are crazy numbers! my hubby was told he had an above average count so I thought 29 mil post wash was good! he doesnt drink much and works out, so Im not sure how we would increase them.

I feel a little woozy today....kinda lightheaded, a little headachy and generally a bit off, I wonder if its my first injection. Im very sensitive to things. also do you take your injections in the morning? I was told to take in the morning.

hey I noticed on the literature it says to limit exercise...do you know what that means? not that I feel like doing any right now but I do go on the treadmill quite a few times per week so should I avoid or go on but lightly?


----------



## Springy

Interesting .... I was told to take them at night! Obliviously it can't matter that much since two clinics gave specific instructions that were TOTALLY different. I have read the product monograph and it says nothing about the time of day to take it so I don't think it matters. I like to take the drugs in the evening - less side effects.

Well I play ultimate frisbee and I played last week while on the drugs and I'm playing tonight after my IUI. There is NO evidence that physical activity hinders fertilization / implantation so I am living my life as normal and not fixating on the dreaded two week wait.

The doctor told me that they don't really need any more than a few million for IUI so I guess 19.8 million is good :)


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Springy that is awsome may i ask what trigger shot you used?


----------



## Springy

missmarls said:


> WoW Springy!! What a great response to the injectables! Fingers crossed this is your month. How did you find the injectables? Better than Clomid side effect wise?

I never really had any side effects on clomid - a few hot flashes that was about it .... but I had way more on the injectables. Headaches, sore boobs and really really bad bloating! And I think I might have been "slightly" moodier ;)


----------



## Springy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Springy that is awsome may i ask what trigger shot you used?

They used Ovidrel for me - only one I have ever used. It does leave a VERY tender spot where they inject it - like to the point that I can't lie on it to sleep at night!!!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

awe i am sorry springy their giving me Pregnyl
so i am hoping it works for me.


----------



## Springy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> awe i am sorry springy their giving me Pregnyl
> so i am hoping it works for me.

Pregnyl and Ovidrel do the exact same thing ... just a preference which brand to use. Kind of like Follistim vs. Gonal F - they do the same thing but are made by different pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## Snowbunny

Okay - so finally have the new laptop. Just having troubles doing the wireless connection...but we'll get there. I really missed the forum and being able to discuss what is going on.

So, our first IUI happened today. I did 37.5 Gonal from Day 3 to Day 8, then 50 on day 9 and 10. So essentially I ended up needing a second pen for 12.5. Hope I won't need it but it's there next month if I do. I lost one small follicle on my Day 11 scan, but went into the IUI with a 10, 19 and 24. The 10 probably won't make it but the other two look good. My hubby is gone for the weekend so we won't get to do the follow up :sex: Hopefully it's all good anyway. 

The doc wrote down his numbers like this:
sperm conc 30
prop prog motile 0.84
prog viable 0.90
TMC 15.6

So, I think he had 15.6 with 84% motility. She seemed to think it was good. Not sure if our Wednesday night session was too close to the IUI.

All in all the procedure didn't feel great - had a resident, but wasn't that bad. I feel fine tonight, like nothing happened. Now I keep my fingers crossed for all of us.


----------

